# KBSS Boycott Planning Thread



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

*Stop the BSS- Support Black Owned Businesses*

Hey ladies, thought I would start a new thread where we could continue *hardcore non black owned Beauty Supply Store Boycott planning*... we were on a roll. 

*Stop The BSS*... a campaign to support black owned beauty supply stores.


For reference this is the thread that started it off: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578481 (thank you @Guitarhero) It illustrates the racist policies that wedge black business owners out of the beauty supply industry and helps breakdown how it is possible that a billion dollar industry is nothing but a drain to the black community rather than boosting it (because our dollars flow out, not in) It is also worth mentioning that while Korean's may own a large amount of BSS, they are not the only ones, as a few ladies have mentioned. Other groups have been found to act in the very same discriminatory manner. This is not about being anti-Korean, or anti(insert group that owns the BSS near you) it is about directing money back into the black community.

*This is not a boycott focused around hate.*

*STRATEGY (and goal completion dates):*


compile a list/continue with our research about black owned BSS and companies-*ongoing*
find alternatives for traditional BSS products- like weave - *ongoing*
recruit, recruit, recruit - start the boycott here, but spread it
compile a list of resources about the issue so that it is clear and understandable - *ongoing, @tiffers is writing a draft*
make a plan of action: when do we want to launch this thing? - *November 20th is the goal date to launch*
Create a name *STOP THE BSS*
Create Facebook and Twitter Accounts by *November 5th (@Tamster and tiffers are working on the twitter account)*
*Contact BOBSA - @faithVA is working on this
*
*Contacting organization*s - @calmsensual1 has volunteered to be the point person


*****This thread is strictly for planning the boycott against Non Black Owned Beauty Supply Stores... with the goal of directing money back into our community.*

_Things like legal action and other steps can also be discussed, but *the main theme of this thread is getting the boycott off the ground and directing money back into our own community.*_

Let's do this ladies!

*Resources:
*
*http://operationbuyitblack.lefora.com/
 - ***THIS IS THE NEW PLANNING/DISCUSSION FORUM**** aka where we will hammer out the nitty gritty details.List of Black Owned Beauty Supply Stores

Black Owned Beauty Supply Association (BOBSA)

A documentary about the non black owned beauty supply stores

A thread about the issue in the Essence forums

Article about Take it Back University

Beauty Supply Institute


*Good articles about the issue:*
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2598179/posts
http://www.blackinformant.com/uncate...-care-industry
http://cascade.patch.com/articles/the-ugly-side-of-the-beauty-supply-market

****Black Owned Weave Companies****

Arjuni Hair youtube channel

Onyc Hair http://blog.fabmagazineonline.com/?p=10938


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not sure on the name but I really like Unoccupy the BSS, particularly since the "occupy" movement is so prevalent now. I don't like Occupy Black Hair that much because it kinda sounds like a lice movement or something... lol. 
A good day to shoot for might be November 20, which is the National Day of Black Consciousness that's celebrated in Brazil. It celebrates the contributions Afro-Brazilians have made on society, but I think it'd also be a good day for this as well.


----------



## DrC (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for tagging me.  Quick question though, are we sure that they are ALL Korean?  Are we doing the boycott against the major distributors, business owners, or both??


----------



## beana (Oct 31, 2011)

Stop the BSS is very catchy and will generate attention. I like davisbr88's nov 20th idea for the launch date. Even though its right around the corner, if we act fast and pool our resources we should hve a concrete plan of action complete with a fact sheet of bullet points about the issue AND a list of black owned BSS to support. I will help create the fact sheet and can help with other areas of the project as well. 

I really believe we can make this a major movement.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol @ lice movement!!! Lawd

We are boycotting Asian BSS's.

Ladies....let's not loose focus that this is simply an effort to put money back into OUR community. It's not a "we hate Asians thread"....we are targeting the Asians that hate...us. 

November 20th sounds good. 

But how long are we gonna do it? I say 3 months. 1 week of boycotting is not nearly enough time for shock therapy to the Asian BSS's. We need a timeframe where enough ppl will get the msg and join us.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it would be more realistic if we didn't cut out stores like Walgreens and Target. 

Pretty much shop anywhere except Asian bss'.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm checking in but will come back tomorrow when I'm more alert. After 10 is too late for me to be effective at planning. 

Thanks for the new thread OP


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 31, 2011)

*Where I Live All The Muslims Own The Beauty Supply Stores And None Are Asian. But Aren't All The Distributors Asian?*


----------



## French Rouge (Oct 31, 2011)

Let's do this. The quickest way to catch attention is to make it a trending topic on twitter.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in. This is a great idea.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 31, 2011)

beana said:


> Stop the BSS is very catchy and will generate attention. I like davisbr88's nov 20th idea for the launch date. Even though its right around the corner, if we act fast and pool our resources we should hve a concrete plan of action complete with a fact sheet of bullet points about the issue AND a list of black owned BSS to support. I will help create the fact sheet and can help with other areas of the project as well.
> 
> I really believe we can make this a major movement.



ITA. A fact sheet would be great, and I would love to help contribute. I would also be willing to make an FB page. I'm pretty sure we would get people leaving stupid comments on the page and whatnot, but FB and Twitter are really good ways to spread the word, especially if we get a major blogger/YT personality backing us.
Maybe we should create a task list?
We could just compile all the things we want to accomplish and set a date on them.
For instance:

Contact some Black-owned BSS for facts about business and for support (numbers, stats, etc) - by November 4
Contact xyz people to ask for support/advertising - by November 5

There's a lot to do in a little bit of time but we have a lot of people willing to help, so I don't think it will be too hard. Plus, November 20 would just be the launch date. If we decide to go for 3 months, people will join in as the time passes.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 31, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> Let's do this. The quickest way to catch attention is to make it a trending topic on twitter.



Facebook too. Most people I know have facebooks, even people who have careers and snoop around on their kids have one! 

Is November enough time to 'spread the word?' And is it stupid to ask but, should we/someone alert the korean salon owners what is going on?


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

WhippedButterCreme said:


> Facebook too. Most people I know have facebooks, even people who have careers and snoop around on their kids have one!
> 
> Is November enough time to 'spread the word?' And is it stupid to ask but, *should we/someone alert the korean salon owners what is going on?*



naw... let them find out for themselves 

quick question - why is the boycott time limited (a day, a week, 3 months) is there a reason?


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you ladies serious about this? Because I'm down.


----------



## Lucie (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! This is great! Thanks for tagging me.


----------



## fatimablush (Oct 31, 2011)

my sister has been talking about this all day.


----------



## DrC (Oct 31, 2011)

BABBS

Boycott Asian Beauty Supply Stores


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

The easiest things that can be done by the end of the week would be creating a FB page and a twitter acct.

I think creating a twitter account and tweeting facts about what's going on would be cool. After every tweet, we can put #UnoccupyTheBSS (or whatever hashtag we choose)

Speaking of hashtags, we really need to decide on which ones to use! 

davisbr88 likes #UnoccupyTheBSS

I personally like #StopTheBSS

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm, I go to Sally's and usually order my hair care from online, so how can I 'stick it to the man?' in this case? lol. 

Even then Sally's isn't Korean owned. (At least to my knowledge)..But even then, it's not a big loss for me if I got to go to hairveda or pinkdandy's and order awesome haircare.

Just a thought, maybe some other ladies are wondering the same thoughts?


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

I think spreading the word, and building the movement (lol) is just as effective if you already don't patronize the businesses that we are trying to boycott. 

For every one of us that knows, I bet there are 5 that don't.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Stop the Bss is catchy!

The only downfall is that the title is not addressing the fact that we are not refraining from shopping at ALL BSS, just the ones that aren't owned by AA's.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know if everyone caught it, but here is the list of AA owned BSS:

http://www.urbansalonnetwork.com/health-and-beauty/product-reviews/35-black-beauty-supply.html


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I don't know if everyone caught it, but here is the list of AA owned BSS:
> 
> http://www.urbansalonnetwork.com/health-and-beauty/product-reviews/35-black-beauty-supply.html



yes, will add to the OP - we are checking to make sure these places still exist (within reason) right?


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> yes, will add to the OP - we are checking to make sure these places still exist (within reason) right?



I can't say I have but we definitely need to


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> The easiest things that can be done by the end of the week would be creating a FB page and a twitter acct.
> 
> I think creating a twitter account and tweeting facts about what's going on would be cool. After every tweet, we can put #UnoccupyTheBSS (or whatever hashtag we choose)
> 
> ...



I like the UnoccupyTheBSS better. "In my spongebob voice* IIIIII'm ready, IIIII'm ready, IIIII'm ready


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

We should have made a poll lol


What about an acronym using "Black Out?"

I'm just coming off the top of the dome lol.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 1, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Where I Live All The Muslims Own The Beauty Supply Stores And None Are Asian. But Aren't All The Distributors Asian?*



precisely what i came to say... same here
FYI = same practices (in fact, back in 2004-5) I tried to open a BSS store in my home state/city and was flat out told: "*they* won't sell to you"  By the BSS stores (huge chains ) from our areas.  I was also told  "they will not sell to you, and if you open a store we will essentially continue to LOWER PRICES UNTIL YOU ARE OUT OF BUSINESS"

as god as my witness, this is verbatim what I was told.  But as for our immediate area, only about 1-2 asian owned BSS tops!  majority are of Arab descent, etc

(actually they even bought my mom's company after being their for 30 yrs & the 1st done was to rid ALL their retirement plans)  but tha'ts ummmm off topic

vvvv Tamster i would name it ANYTHING stating "support, or buy only periods of black businesses)<-- for whatever name decided

I agree with poster above, it extremely important NOT to start a hate campaign, but rather a strong & POSITIVE movement towards supporting black businesses


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

Should I add a poll? 

Stop the BSS
Unoccupy the BSS

...are those are two options at the moment?

(Also - should I change the OP to just non black owned BSS stores?)


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the StoptheBSS slogan. Too many people are hoping on the Occupy bandwagon right now.


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 1, 2011)

What about websites such as sleekhair.com, beauty-mart.com, beautyofnewyork.com, etc.  Is there a way of verifying who owns these companies?  I bet they're Asian/Korean-owned ...


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> ITA. A fact sheet would be great, and I would love to help contribute. I would also be willing to make an FB page. I'm pretty sure we would get people leaving stupid comments on the page and whatnot, but FB and Twitter are really good ways to spread the word, especially if we get a major blogger/YT personality backing us.
> Maybe we should create a task list?
> We could just compile all the things we want to accomplish and set a date on them.
> For instance:
> ...



A task list is a must.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

CocoaPebbles said:


> What about websites such as sleekhair.com, beauty-mart.com, beautyofnewyork.com, etc.  Is there a way of verifying who owns these companies?  I bet they're Asian/Korean-owned ...



Do you know what state they are based in? Checking with the secretary of state often says who the registered owner is.. and you can go from there.


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> Should I add a poll?
> 
> Stop the BSS
> Unoccupy the BSS
> ...



Yes, a poll sounds good.


----------



## ingenious_mind (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm down with this...I haven't been shopping at a Korean BSS for a while now due to the same reasons that were stated in the first thread. I also like #StoptheBSS

Ladies in the BK area there is a black owned store in downtown Brooklyn called  Nicholas. They are very friendly and sell a variety of things. I go to them to pick up shea butter, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, other oils and some older shea moisture products. Here is their facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nicholas-Variety/114795421870728?sk=wall

You can find the contact and location in the info section. I also think they have a sister store in Harlem.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for tagging me! 

Now I'm just thinking out loud:

I will be doing extensive research about this myself so I can try to help compile some concise information about this issue. That way it'll be easier to spread the word elsewhere, like on other forum sites. 

It also wouldn't hurt to get this out to people we see on a daily. If you can find a way to bring this up in conversation, DO IT!! That will help spread the word _beyond_ the cyber world.

Also, I just realized that back home I have come across a couple of black owned beauty supply shops, but they weren't on the list on that urban salon network link. It's been a while since I've been to them so I'm not sure of their status as of today, but I will be looking into it. If they are still in business, I will try to get in contact with them about this brewing movement and try to pick their brain about the industry.  I wonder if they're affiliated with bobsa. I'm downstate for school currently and I don't have a car down here but when I go home for Thanksgiving break on the 16th I'll definitely do some "fieldwork".lol Putting my anthropology skills to work.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 1, 2011)

I smell tons of work, lol but i will develop an actual site to list the BSS stores (as well as the black hair care lines<-- *THOSE DEVELOPED BY -- NOT SIMPLY MARKETED TO*) as we compile these lists

i really like the *#occupyblackbusiness*  tag honestly


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

We'll need a spokesperson and a person to write copy. If the boycott takes traction someone will need to speak for the group and someone will need to respond to written inquires.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Nov 1, 2011)

I can respond to written inquiries. What is the name of this movement so we can create an email account? [email protected]? [email protected]? 

As a boycott idea: why don't we chose the dates with the biggest profit margin and boycott then. For example, Black Friday = Black Out Friday. We could do a Black out Friday every month, starting in November. Christmas/New Year - Support Black Owned BSS for Kwanza or something to that nature.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, we definitely need spokespeople. That's a great idea!

I was also thinking of how this boycott will affect their business. With Christmas around the corner, I know their pockets are gonna be hurting (at least, I HOPE they will  )

BTW, I'm still waiting for a response from beetee beauty supply. I thought they would have written back by now. erplexed

To the ladies who have black owned bss' in your area, it would be awesome if you guys could tell them about what we're doing, so they can help spread the word as well.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Nov 1, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> precisely what i came to say... same here
> FYI = same practices (in fact, back in 2004-5) I tried to open a BSS store in my home state/city and was flat out told: "*they* won't sell to you" By the BSS stores (huge chains ) from our areas. I was also told "they will not sell to you, and if you open a store we will essentially continue to LOWER PRICES UNTIL YOU ARE OUT OF BUSINESS"
> 
> as god as my witness, this is verbatim what I was told. But as for our immediate area, only about 1-2 asian owned BSS tops! majority are of Arab descent, etc
> ...


 
*Really? This Is So Interesting To Me. *
*Around My Area There Is One From The Middle East, A Black (Descendant Of Trans Atlantic Slave Trade), And One From Libya. I Did Not Know It Was This Deep.*
*Now Back Home All The Asians Own The Beauty Supply Stores.*

*Are All Non Blacks On The List To Not Buy From?*


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 1, 2011)

Love it...count me in...agree that we need to coordinate making this a trending topic on twitter...maybe on 11/20 we can agree to flood twitter with the message? 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> find alternatives for traditional BSS products- like weave
> recruit, recruit, recruit - start the boycott here, but spread it!
> compile a list of resources about the issue so that it is clear and understandable
> make a plan of action: when do we want to launch this thing?
> ...


 
I like these suggestions.  Also, find ways to grow and make the BSS industry better for US.
What I mean is in terms of making our stores serve better and look better than anything those Koreans/Muslims have to offer.

Get more black people to want to own a business to consider owning a beauty supply.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Can we also start a list of black owned beauty supply websites? Off the top of my head is:

www.paynesbeautysupply.com

www.bglhmarketplace.com

www.sagenaturalceuticals.com

www.texasbeautysupplies.com

www.honeyfig.com

www.3sistersbeautysupply.com

http://www.luvnaturals.com/

http://www.blackonyxworld.com/

http://www.curlsofjoy.com/


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think we need to go hardcore and go for *1 year!!!*

I also think we need that much time to get the maximum shock value. 

We all need to compile a list of black-owned distributers and stores that are safe for shopping at. I am willing to go all the way when it comes to avoiding patronizing BSS that are Asian owned.

Same for online stores! We need to patronize online stores that are black owned.

We need a FB page and a twitter feed. I don't use twitter much but I am willing to re-activate my account to make it a trending topic.

I personally have not had a negative encounter with Asians I see at my local BSS's but I don't think its fair that we patronize and give our hard-owned $$ to people who at best "tolerate us" because we pay well. Its very ironic. How can you not respect the very people who keep you rich? Because we have simply become complacent.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

I also want to add to other's sentiment that its not about HATING Asians and Muslim-owned businesses. Its simply about taking charge of where our $$ goes. And just like they are unapologetic about not helping others outside their race, we should be unapologetic about keeping our $$ within the black community. 

The name we use should reflect that. BoycottAsianBSS!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm all for it! NYC ladies.. Fo you all know of any Black beauty supply stores. The ones I used to know about were in Cambria Heights.. But they've closed! I'm ready to start making mention of this  on my Twitter account! November 20th sounds good.. It would also be a great idea to target.. Thursday through Sunday.. It's closer to payday and the weekend!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

What do you guys think of starting a blog? We can make one for free at blogspot.com

I think it would be easier to keep everything there, it would be more organized and easy to keep track of.

We could have a "contact us" link, a list of black online merchants and a seperate list of brick and mortar BOBS', as well as links to documentaries, interviews and articles having to do with the Korean take-over.

Shoot, we could even become affiliates with some black online merchants and we'd be able to link the blog with our FB and twitter accounts. 

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with starting a FB/Twitter/Blog etc but first.... we need to decide on a name and a plan of action. We shouldn't go forward without a clear message of what we are boycotting,why, and useful alternatives for people who depend on their local nonblack BSS.

---------
eta: i will start a google doc with a list of black owned beauty supply stores and websties. that way we can all contribute to it and keep it updated. How does that sound?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

We have focused on the issues of why we are boycotting. I think we need to have a succinct answer of what changes we want to see. If it gets media attention we will seem more organized if we have an answer. This was one of the issues they stated with the Occupy Wallstreet. There were no definitive goals.

I also think boycotting until we see changes versus a set time will be more effective. If we boycott for a time period and nothing has changed in 3 months to 1 year then what recourse do we have? Are we just going to go back to visiting Asian BSS stores? I think that will move us backwards versus forwards because they will then know they have the power to wear us down.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

I think one of our objectives should be to have the Distributors end their discriminatory practices and to provide fair service and pricing to all beauty supply vendors/stores.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is the link for Bobsa http://www.bobsa.org/


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

This has probably been posted before but what we might need is a list of compatible weave brands so if people are using 1 brand to give them an alternative and where they can find it. Sorry if this was suggested before.

http://cascade.patch.com/articles/the-ugly-side-of-the-beauty-supply-market


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

OP Do you want me to contact Bobsa and see if they have any views on the boycott?


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Contacting BOBSA would be great! Perhaps they could send out a mass email to all BOBSA members and help spread the word.


----------



## AltheaGarden (Nov 1, 2011)

I think that we need to make it clear that this is not a Us vs. Them boycott. I don't think that "Asian" should not be included in the boycott title because it does sound a little racist. We know that racism is a huge variable in this industry, but to get things accomplished, we should make it clear that this is about putting money back into our communities, and not just a way to oppress another minority group.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 1, 2011)

xcuzememiss said:


> I'm all for it! NYC ladies.. Fo you all know of any Black beauty supply stores. The ones I used to know about were in Cambria Heights.. But they've closed! I'm ready to start making mention of this on my Twitter account! November 20th sounds good.. It would also be a great idea to target.. Thursday through Sunday.. It's closer to payday and the weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I live in the Springfield Gardens/Rosedale area, not far from C. Heights. I do not have Twitter and am willing to bring awareness on my FB page.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for tagging me!  

I think to spread the word here, we should have a "sticky" thread on the list of BSS (especially offline) we should be supporting in the vendor thread (?)  I think the key is to focus on realistic alternatives or it will slowly fall apart.  

Sorry if this has been mentioned...


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a very good idea !
I don't thunk the word Asian or Korean should be prominent because it makes it about them and not about us 
They'll also feel attacked


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 1, 2011)

99 % of there products are crap and I stopped shopping with them a long time ago so I guess I am in.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

I will volunteer myself to run the twitter account (once we pick a name) - if there are any others who are very active on twitter and would like to share responsibility, please make it known and @ me (lol). 

*Is someone willing to volunteer to write a draft statement? something about 200 words about the issues and goals of the boycott? *


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

I also believe that this movement needs to transcend HAIR BOARDS. This message needs to be spread to other hairboards so that they can get "on board" as well.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

Other ideas: maybe we can contact the guy who created the Black Hair documentary as well on top of contacting BOBSA and other black owned beauty supply stores.  The more people involved, the better resources we will have access to.

Heck, we can even have a designated youtube channel where we share video uploads or something, since there is a large majority of black women on youtube who do not use hairboards.  Anything to spread the message.  A simple video can use pictures and text just displaying facts about why we need to boycott and maybe some narration.  You wouldn't even need to show your face in the video at all for that to be successful. Maybe some interviews with local black BSS owners as well.  

Shoot, I'm about to do some of this for my own channel to spread the word.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster I'd be willing to write a statement and help with the twitter account.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> OP Do you want me to contact Bobsa and see if they have any views on the boycott?





I think reaching out to BOBSA is a GREAT idea.  Also, I think we all need to do research and become extremely versed in this subject.  We should gather up all web links and other published sources of information. 

There was a lot of press on this topic a few years back when the documentary was released.  Someone mentioned (in the previous thread) getting black radio involved.  I found a link (posted in the other thread) from a show Michael Baidsden did back in 2007.  Now that was 4 years ago but I think it's crucial we know what was said and done back then so that are efforts are NOT repetitive.  

That's just my 2 cent for now.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is a list of people that we need to contact:

-BOBSA
-The creators of the documentary on the BSS industry
-This weave shop owner (large franchise in ATL) who was featured in this article "How she weaved one shop into a lucrative franchise business" maybe she knows of any black owned weave suppliers???


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the OP needs to be updated ever so often to reflect the new information that is decided in the thread, or either a running list needs to be organized.  

*It needs to include: *



who is agreeing to do what
the websites with different information
tasks that need to be complete
other things

because information can easily be lost in a 40 page long thread and who wants to hunt and peck 2000 post for the list of Black owned BSS stores.

So we need a historian or something in this thread.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I think the OP needs to be updated ever so often to reflect the new information that is decided in the thread, or either a running list needs to be organized.
> 
> *It needs to include: *
> 
> ...



i am trying to keep up as best i can, but i am at work all day. i did volunteer to create google doc of all the black owned BSS that we can find as well.

eta: if i miss something, please let me know ok?


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

I hope that more people get involved in this movement.  

Once we get everything worked out good enough that we have a cohesive message, I will spread the word to nappturality since that is my main stomping ground and I hope the ladies there will be receptive.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> Here is a list of people that we need to contact:
> 
> -BOBSA
> -The creators of the documentary on the BSS industry
> -This weave shop owner (large franchise in ATL) who was featured in this article "How she weaved one shop into a lucrative franchise business" maybe she knows of any black owned weave suppliers???



I'd be willing to contact the creators of the documentary and Latonya Saunderson (the weave shop lady) but I need to know what to say. 

I would like to have a consice message and specific questions to ask. faithVA volunteered to contact BOBSA. 

Also, we need to get things organized:

- Who will start and manage the FB page? (how many people do you all think we would need to run this? I'm thinking 2-3)

- Tamster and I will run the twitter account. We just need to agree on a name before creating it.

- Who will be willing to manage the blog? Is anyone effecient in HTML? I would like for the blog NOT to look a mess.  (how many people should manage the blog?)

- We need a list of people to contact (bloggers, youtubers, black bss owners, etc)  and what to say to them. Please list any off of the top of your head.

- I will handle the mission statement. I'll probably write a few and have everyone vote on which one they prefer.

Tamster would it be possible to add a close date on the poll? It could go on forever and we'll never decide on a name.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

tiffers i thought about that.. im going to put in a ticket, lol. cause i forgot to add a close date. I think we should have a name picked out by this Friday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

I wil contact BOBSA. I will ask them what the issues have been and currently are related to African Americans having their own retail locations. That will be a neutral enough question without leading.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey ladies  

I haven't read all 4 pages yet but I just thought of a hashtag name. 

How about #BuyItBlack? 

You know how ppl are saying "Buy American" or whatever. 

Yes we need a task list

So far we know November 20th to be the start of the boycott. We have 2 weeks and 5 days from today to be organized to the T. 

The hashtag needs to decided by the end of this week as well as the FB page. This way we can start spreading the word of the boycott before it even starts.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

I like #BuyItBlack!


----------



## SmileyNY (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in.

This will only work if we get press coverage. 

I'm not sure if this has been said yet, but I think we need to pick a day and organize simultaneous protests in all major cities. 

Or... We could have 1 protest in 1 city, make a YouTube video & ask popular hair bloggers to cover it. 

Let me know how I could help 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Honi (Nov 1, 2011)

Subbin. I haven't bought anything from them in years. All of your ideas sound great. I think this needs to continue indefinitely for major impact.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

i agree Honi!!!

I LOOVE Buy It Black SmilingElephant!!! THATS A GREAT NAME! And I like that it is positive.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

What about contacting Al Sharpton? He has a show on MSNBC and might be willing to spread the word.

Does anyone have the link to what Michael Baisden had to say about this back in '04? I would like to contact him as well.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

taking it black sounds like a p0rn0 i saw....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

I just thought it could be later used universal. So we can start with the BSS's...but then ppl will start thinking "hmmm...I think I'm gonna do this for other types of Black businesses as well"

#BuyItBlack...just flows off the tongue so smoothly


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> taking it black sounds like a p0rn0 i saw....



 It DOES sound dirty!

I have the filthiest mind, I can't believe that slipped by me!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> taking it black sounds like a p0rn0 i saw....


 
Now you know that ain't right. So now how are we supposed to be able to say it without giggling?

Was it a good one though?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Now you know that ain't right. So now how are we supposed to be able to say it without giggling?
> 
> Was it a good one though?



^^*ahem* 

Focus ladies!!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^*ahem*
> 
> Focus ladies!!!


 
Yes Ma'am  Sorry!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 1, 2011)

FYI

Below is the info I posted in the original thread:




Sunshine_One said:


> I'm all for a boycott.
> 
> I thought I'd post links to the documentary and post online commentary after it was released.  I think this will provide a lot background info for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 1, 2011)

This link is a recording from Michael Baidsden's show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFbkcWfEg40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K9kac6B6TU


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Take it Back University?

http://soulfulbeauty.com/article.php?n=287


Here is the link for the Beauty Supply Institute:

http://www.beautysupplyinstitute.com/

Please check out these links ladies.  Lot's a great information.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Mission Statements:

1) Buy It Black is determined to spread the word on unfair beauty trade practices and ensure equal access to all resources while promoting unity within our community.

2) Stop The BSS was created by black people, for black people. Our aim is to champion for the rights of black beauty supply store owners, while shedding light on the unjust business practices that keep them from thriving.

3) At Unoccupy The BSS, we believe in fairness and strive to ensure that all beauty supply owners are provided the same opportunities.

That's all I got for now.  If none of them appeal to anyone, I'll try to conjure up a few more.

Maybe I can mix and match sentences from each statement? I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

I like 1 & 3...

Lol #OperationBuyItBlack!!! That's it!!! Bc it IS an operation!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 1, 2011)

great thread. would love to get involved on this side of the pond!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

So how bout it?

For Twitter the tweet to RT could be:

Stop patronizing businesses that are taking over your community. #OperationBuyItBlack


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the hashtag should just be #buyitblack but that sounds great.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> I think the hashtag should just be #buyitblack but that sounds great.



Or simply "#BuyBlack"


Hope that doesn't sound like a call to purchase slaves.  
Don't wanna confuse certain folks.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

yorkpatties said:


> Or simply "#BuyBlack"
> 
> 
> Hope that doesn't sound like a call to purchase slaves.
> Don't wanna confuse certain folks.



lol damn. if thats what people get from that... lord help em


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Now you know that ain't right. So now how are we supposed to be able to say it without giggling?
> 
> *Was it a good one though? *



Lol, you wrong for that one. Reminds me of when I first got to Chicago. Walking down state street and man flashed his penis at me. I was so shocked I called my mother and told her what happen. And do you know what this fool asked me??? "How big was it?" Really mom, lol. I love it here. 

Back on topic. I really like BuyItBlack (BIB). I like the idea that is can evolve and start in hair related businesses and move on to other areas. 

tiffers I love this one:
"1) Buy It Black is determined to spread the word on unfair beauty trade practices and ensure equal access to all resources while promoting unity within our community."

I was thinking is there a way to make an icon (I'm sure that's not the right word) like those rabbit faces that are cruelty free products? You know, am image that bloggers, vloggers and black entrepreneurs can have on their site to show their support of the movement.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

Co-signing on #Buyitblack (BIB).


----------



## Jharianna (Nov 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I like #BuyItBlack!


I like Buy it Black! And I'm all in cause I'm always on my soapbox about keeping our money in our communities when possible. It's a good thing I teach at a Black campus, else, my students would get tired of me! LOL.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Mo to the... I'm partial to the first one as well. 

I've also been thinking about a banner and blinkie (blinkies are the little pictures used for affiliates) to use on the blog. I know people who are awesome at them, but I only know them through fanfiction.  Not sure how they would feel about making banners/blinkies for anything other than for the fandom.

Once we come up with a name, I'll be open to contacting some of them to make a banner/blinkie for the blog.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 1, 2011)

Jharianna said:


> I like Buy it Black! And I'm all in cause I'm always on my soapbox about keeping our money in our communities when possible. It's a good thing I teach at a Black campus, else, my students would get tired of me! LOL.





naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Co-signing on #Buyitblack (BIB).





Tamster said:


> I think the hashtag should just be #buyitblack but that sounds great.



*http://buyitblack.com/*  buy it black is out there


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^ Aw man! Nooooo!


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *http://buyitblack.com/*  buy it black is out there
> 
> #buybackblackamerica ? (BBBA) #buybackblackbeauty (BBBB)
> #thetakeover



Ugh, and the website sucks. I clicked on the beauty category and there were no ads. I mean come on if you got it use.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Guys, I have an idea that may help us get more organized: Creating a free forum.

The forum will relate what we're talking about here, of course. But since it'll be free, a lot of people who aren't members will be able to chime in. I would like to be able to communicate with people like bloggers, youtubers and other people we'll be contacting.

I think if we have seperate threads, like a thread for the twitter acct, a thread for the FB acct, a thread for people to contact, etc., we'll be able to better keep track of things.

We have lists all throughout this thread of what we need to accomplish, but none of the questions are getting answered.

Maybe if each subject had it's own area, we'd be able to accomplish more.

I have a few windows open, looking at various free forums right now. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Guys, I have an idea that may help us get more organized: Creating a free forum.
> 
> The forum will relate this what we're talking about here, of course. But since it'll be free, a lot of people who aren't members will be able to chime in.
> 
> ...



i love this idea.  i was thinking about having multiple threads here but that is just too much and would be messy/clog lhcf.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Yay! Glad you like the idea! I really think it'll help!

ETA: We haven't come up with a name, so I just named the forum OperationBuyItBlack.

I know we can't officially use BuyItBlack, but... I like how it sounds.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

But at the same time, is the total issue that we only want to shop at black BSS only, or is the issue at hand much deeper than that? I think it is the latter. 


That is why I really like Stop the Bss, because what has happened over the past decades is a bunch of BS


----------



## Bnster (Nov 1, 2011)

I think stay away from negative theme.  Instead of stop the BSS, have something positive - BBSM - (Black Beauty Stores Movement) - Giving back to our community.
Stay positive.  List what you want to give back to the black, hispanic, etc community.
Jobs, afternoon community center, trade knowledge, black ownership, entrepreneur, donations, stimulating the economy by putting money back into our hands etc...


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree, I like staying positive. 

Okay, I'm pretty sure it's against the rules to post the other forum link here. I don't want this thread to be blocked. Please PM me to get the link.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

Does it have to be .com? What about BuyItBlack.org?


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

I say let's stick with StopTheBSS. Now don't stone me but StopTheBSS sounds less black powerish. Now I'm all for black power, however the community at large has been brainwashed into believing that black power movements are lame and disgruntle. 

We have to consider the larger audience and how best to reach them.


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Does it have to be .com? What about BuyItBlack.org?



The name should be a dot com. The first rule of successful blogs is to brand the name across all domain types. I think we need a name that is available as a .com , .org and .net

While we are focusing on Twitter and Facebook, let's not forget Tumblr and Google Plus. 

Is anyone a graphic designer? We need a logo.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> I say let's stick with StopTheBSS. Now don't stone me but StopTheBSS sounds less black powerish. Now I'm all for black power, however the community at large has been brainwashed into believing that black power movements are lame and disgruntle.
> 
> We have to consider the larger audience and how best to reach them.



See....i like StoptheBSS too....but think about it...if we are successful in this ONE area....what if we want to make change in OTHER areas of the Black community as well.

Asian BSS is just the beginning i think...and it just fits bc we spend tons of our money in them...(Not LHCF per se...but the general pop of Black people do)....but if...and i feel we eventually will be...successful with THIS movement...we need a name that we won't have to change...so ppl know that we are for fair treatment of ALL of our Black businesses and other community aspects

What if we got SO successful that we started raising funds to help remodel or rebuild unfortunate schools....things like that? 

Its bigger than just hair


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dang - spent a day at work and missed everything!
What can I do???
I feel left out... *pouts*


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> See....i like StoptheBSS too....but think about it...if we are successful in this ONE area....what if we want to make change in OTHER areas of the Black community as well.
> 
> Asian BSS is just the beginning i think...and it just fits bc we spend tons of our money in them...(Not LHCF per se...but the general pop of Black people do)....but if...and i feel we eventually will be...successful with THIS movement...we need a name that we won't have to change...so ppl know that we are for fair treatment of ALL of our Black businesses and other community aspects
> 
> ...



I see, your looking for a name that transcends. I agree that if our goal is to move this beyond the BSS another name would be more fitting.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 1, 2011)

Admittedly, I have not read the entire thread, but I was wondering if the planned boycott will include embargos against online Korean BSSs (i.e., beautyofnewyork.com)?


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Question: Should the forum be public (easily searchable) or private?


----------



## Ms. Martina (Nov 1, 2011)

I think we should also hand out fliers too! If we could get a basic flier written up/designed, it would be nice to pass them out to women in shopping centers before they enter the BSS. We can also give them out at local beauty shops and wherever women come together to shop. College campuses are good too!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

i'll be back wit ya'll in a minute.....im detangling tonite


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

IMO, if this movement is successful, then we will start a new campaign with a new slogan and catch phrase.  At the end of the day, our slogan or buzzword should be targeted and befitting of the current mission, which is to change the treatment of blacks in asian BSS if we still decide to do business with them after they have changed their practices and stop blocking other non asians from successfully entering the market (among other issues). 

Maybe the organization can be one thing, but I think the catch phrase, should be very clear. Nothing is wrong with having multiple domains to support multiple issues. Blogger is free (the domain costs like 10 dollars a year).  



SmilingElephant said:


> See....i like StoptheBSS too....but think about it...if we are successful in this ONE area....what if we want to make change in OTHER areas of the Black community as well.
> 
> Asian BSS is just the beginning i think...and it just fits bc we spend tons of our money in them...(Not LHCF per se...but the general pop of Black people do)....but if...and i feel we eventually will be...successful with THIS movement...we need a name that we won't have to change...so ppl know that we are for fair treatment of ALL of our Black businesses and other community aspects
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila25 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't buy from the Korean Stores anyway, stopped when I started transitioning in 2009 to natural. It's the way they treat AA while in their stores,byes they do follow you around and they make no contributions to the AA community, i.e community reinvestment. I try and use my own homemade concoctions, and when I do buy over the counter, it's normally at Whole Foods and Trader Joe's. It may also be a good idea to hold businesses like Whole Foods and Trader Joe's feet to the fire as well. Both of these stores recognize the purchasing power of AA women. Notice how large the selection of natural products, oils, butters their stores, in the last two years? Particularly Whole Foods..

Any business that earns money off the AA community needs to reinvest in our community as well OP's boycott will be effective in giving AA owned businesses the opportunity to compete. Great idea!!


----------



## Lila25 (Nov 1, 2011)

smiling elephant,

You said, "What if we got SO successful that we started raising funds to help remodel or rebuild unfortunate schools....things like that? It's bigger than just hair."

The Black hair care industry generates billions, not millions, but billions of dollars. So much money, that we can demand community reinvestment off the hair care industry alone from non-black businesses as well as provide an opportunity for AA to open and hire AA in our neighborhoods. I think this is a good start, and I agree if we are successful at this movement, then we can concentrate on other issues. But for now, this idea if successful can serve as a model to tackle other issues in our community.


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> I think we should also hand out fliers too! If we could get a basic flier written up/designed, it would be nice to pass them out to women in shopping centers before they enter the BSS. We can also give them out at local beauty shops and wherever women come together to shop. College campuses are good too!



THIS, yes dear Lord. I so down for this. Handing them out and asking women how satisfied they are with their hair based on the products they buy as Asian BSS and how satisfied they are with the level of customer service they receive from Asian BSS stores.


----------



## ingenious_mind (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a graphic designer. Let me know where I can help .


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

ingenious_mind Oh heck yeah! I'm sending you a pm NAO!


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 1, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> I say let's stick with StopTheBSS. Now don't stone me but StopTheBSS sounds less black powerish. Now I'm all for black power, however the community at large has been brainwashed into believing that black power movements are lame and disgruntle.
> 
> We have to consider the larger audience and how best to reach them.




I have to agree with you on this point. I think these are two important but DIFFERENT issues. Yes, in my opinion "Buy it Black" sounds a little Panther-ish to my ears, nothing wrong with that, but a time and place. And it kind of conveys the idea that our focus is getting more black women to support Black owned businesses when that's only the half of it. I think we have all agreed, we would pretty much exclusively support black owned business if the black businesses carried the products we want! According to the ORIGINAL topic at hand, we learned that the reason the black owned businesses can not get their hands on these products is because of the KBSA. So our issue isn't with the fact that we aren't showing support to black owned businesses, it's that black owned business (and other small businesses in this field that aren't owned by Koreans) aren't getting the opportunity to stock a wide range of products on their shelves! I think we need a title that reflects our outrage at this issue. Buy it Black, to me, sounds like a mission to get our people to support black owned businesses, which only addresses a by-product of the problem, not the root of the problem. Also, it's something that's been done many times before. Anyone else in their high school, church, girl scouts, sorority, women's group come up with a campaign to "Support Black Owned Businesses"? I am sure some of you have. And "Buy it Black" is broad, if someone only heard the title, for all they know, we are trying to get people to buy FUBU! 

I also like the idea of this movement branching out into OTHER areas, but we need to tackle the issue at hand FIRST! 

Just my $0.02. And no, I don't have any other ideas aside from what's been laid out at this time.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

Bnster said:


> *I think stay away from negative theme.  Instead of stop the BSS, have something positive* - BBSM - (Black Beauty Stores Movement) - Giving back to our community.
> Stay positive.  List what you want to give back to the black, hispanic, etc community.
> Jobs, afternoon community center, trade knowledge, black ownership, entrepreneur, donations, stimulating the economy by putting money back into our hands etc...





French Rouge said:


> *I say let's stick with StopTheBSS.* Now  don't stone me but StopTheBSS sounds less black powerish. Now I'm all  for black power, however the community at large has been brainwashed  into believing that black power movements are lame and disgruntle.
> 
> We have to consider the larger audience and how best to reach them.





Ms. Martina said:


> I think we should also hand out fliers too!  *If we could get a basic flier written up/designed, it would be nice to  pass them out to women in shopping centers before they enter the BSS.* We  can also give them out at local beauty shops and wherever women come  together to shop. College campuses are good too!



The debate about whether it should be 'Stop The BSS' or not is interesting. It made me think about an experience my mother had yesterday.  She was at (or near?) a bss and mentioned the boycott to some regular, non-hairboard folk, black women, and they were 100% down.  They were fired up and these are not people who normally join protests, lol. Why?  Because of how the Koreans treat us, plain and simple.  Now, of course, they didn't seem to consider where they'd get their weave hair or whatever in the interim, but based on the degree of their fervor, I'm gonna assume that, in that moment, their anger and offense was enough to drive them.  I think that's the case for most of us here: we came to this point out of anger and offense.  I think the name should reflect that which is why I'm co-signing 'Stop The BSS.'

On another note, fliers would be an excellent idea, especially in situations like the one I recounted above.  It would have been helpful for my mother to have been able to hand them a piece of paper with the twitter/fb info and our website.  Maybe somebody could create a pdf with all the info and post it to the new site.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I mentioned in the other thread that we should do a twitter campaign but I see y'all are already on it! lol

I would love to be responsible for getting in touch with WHOMEVER we need to get in touch with via phone. I don't want to be the spokesperson per se but just the person who gets the word out to businesses, people, whatever about our movement.

I think I would be qualified to do this because I currently work as a Marketing Admin where I have to call businesses such as GE, Whirlpool, Ford Motor Company; get in touch with their Maintenance/Plant/Purchasing Manager (or whatever) to see if they have any old equipment they'd like to sell.

The problem is I work everyday until 4 (central time) but I do have the weekends off. Maybe if we can get one other person in charge of calling people we can split it up. I can call maybe the West coast and they call the East coast.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok so I'm totally on board.  But I'd like more information on our ongoing goals and our end-point.

Can we come up with a list of:

1) Black OWNED (not fronted) BSSs (I see we already have a list on that website.  But there are a few that aren't on there like Nicholas in BK that was mentioned in this thread so maybe we can come up with a more comprehensive list that includes ones that people know of personally.  We could also send this info to that website so they can also be up to date.)

2) Black OWNED hair AND skin care products.  Even if people do end up slipping up and going into a Korean BSS, they should at least buy the black owned products.  

3) Black distributors.  We need to know the names of the larger companies that could be buying out the smaller black companies so if all of a sudden we see a different distributor name on the label, we know we have to research and change brands if our money is no longer going into black pockets.  For example, ORS used to be owned by Namaste (owner was black Gary Gardner) but was sold to Dabur (Indian company).  Once we can readily recognize these distributor names, we can know who to support.

4) That leads me to my next point: Maybe a long term we can come up with a sticker on products and even on the door of brick and mortar stores that will tell us that they are black owned.  This is kind of like how on kosher foods for Jewish people, they have the circle K or circle U. Perhaps we can work with the Black Business Association to figure out a way to independently evaluate companies that want to officially be Buy It Black approved ti verify their black owned AND run status.  This would have to be something that is thoroughly researched so not just any company or product with a black "front" would be able to earn this sticker/ stamp of approval.  Hopefully our boycott can be strong enough to earn black consumers as a whole some respect so that companies will really covet getting the B.I.B. approval...Just dreaming long term here.

5) In general, we need to encourage the public to read labels.  Nothing too deep or we will lose the majority.  But just basic things like looking for high quality ingredients (just the basics, nothing that even we on here can't agree on) and how to take the time to scan the distributors to see where our money is going (both the company and distributor's name AND the country that the product is manufactured in).


I understand all of these things will not necessarily be immediate.  However, the first 2-3 are things that we need to put in our fact sheet so the supporters are aware of the full issue.  We don't want people saying that we don't even know what we are boycotting for.

So excited to get this started!


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

princessnad said:


> 4) That leads me to my next point:* Maybe a long term we can come up with a sticker on products and even outside of businesses that will tell us that they are black owned.*  This is kind of like how on kosher foods for Jewish people, they have the circle K or circle U. Perhaps we can work with the Black Business Association to figure out a way to independently evaluate companies that want to officially be Buy It Black approved. ....




You never noticed the silhouette of a black lady with wavy braids on a product?  That means it is black owned  

Here is their association:

http://www.ahbai.org/

They also list out other black owned products (of course it is not comprehensive).  

Thanks for the reminder, I soooo forgot about that! 


But that is another beef that I have: a lot of these big names don't even recognize Oyin and the like.  I know they KNOW they exist.  They can't be ignorant of their competition.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

princessnad said:


> 4) That leads me to my next point: *Maybe a long term we can come up with a sticker on products and even outside of businesses that will tell us that they are black owned.*  This is kind of like how on kosher foods for Jewish people, they have the circle K or circle U. Perhaps we can work with the Black Business Association to figure out a way to independently evaluate companies that want to officially be Buy It Black approved.  This would have to be something that is thoroughly research so not just any company or product with a black "front" would be able to earn this sticker.  Hopefully our boycott can be strong enough to earn the black consumers some respect so that companies will really covet getting the B.I.B. approval...Just dreaming long term here.


princessnad, I feel like this exists already, or used to.  IIRC, it was the silhouette of a black lady with cornrows.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I also think boycotting until we see changes versus a set time will be more effective.


 Agreed!



faithVA said:


> I think one of our objectives should be to have the Distributors end their discriminatory practices and to provide fair service and pricing to all beauty supply vendors/stores.


 Yes!



SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I haven't read all 4 pages yet but I just thought of a hashtag name.
> 
> How about #BuyItBlack?


 Loving that!



Honey Bee said:


> princessnad, I feel like this exists already, or used to.  IIRC, it was the silhouette of a black lady with cornrows.


Oh wow! Sorry about that.  Didn't know that.

If I didn't know, maybe some others didn't know.  Maybe we can also put this out there so people can be on the look out for that.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

princessnad said:


> If I didn't know, maybe some others didn't know.  Maybe we can also put this out there so people can be on the look out for that.


@princessnad, I've been trying to look it up for the past few days, since the first thread was started, but my google-fu is shabby  so I haven't had much success.

eta: This is a general question: do we know for sure that texasbeautysupply.com is black-owned?  I don't know anything to the contrary, I'm just asking to make sure.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> @princessnad, I've been trying to look it up for the past few days, since the first thread was started, but my google-fu is shabby  so I haven't had much success.
> 
> eta: This is a general question: do we know for sure that texasbeautysupply.com is black-owned?  I don't know anything to the contrary, I'm just asking to make sure.



You are correct.  The symbol is on the website I linked to


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> You never noticed the silhouette of a black lady with wavy braids on a product?  That means it is black owned
> 
> Here is their association:
> 
> ...


Wow, ms-gg, I don't know how I missed your post.  Thanks for the link.  I checked them out, and I notice they still have the ORS guy on the list (even though he sold to Dabur) and they also included Soft-Sheen- Carson, which they then go on to note is a division of Loreal.  These companies are listed under 'industry associates,' I think, so maybe they aren't considered full-fledged members, idk... but I kinda find the list a lil suspect myself.  I'm willing to be wrong, though.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is what I have to say about that-

I don't know what is going on lol!!!! 

The last time they updated that site was in 2011-fact
So that means that the organization is still active.  Why they are still listed, I do not know.  It is perfectly fine in my eye to list the contributing members to the group even though they no longer own them, but please be honest and take your ex-company off the list.  The purpose of that symbol is to denote current black businesses.  The site should reflect the same.

Maybe that is what our movement/organization can address-who is REALLY a black owned company, and who is perpetrating.  Get to the nitty gritty of it all through investigative research and sleuthing.

I don't know what is going on with that jawn...


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Here is what I have to say about that-
> 
> I don't know what is going on lol!!!!
> 
> ...



 One of my homegirls from college used to say that.

But, uh, yeah, I think these are the details we need to pin down.  I'm pleasantly surprised (if it's true) that Design Essentials is black-owned, though.  I use their amino-acid moisturizing poo and it smells .


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

princessnad said:


> Ok so I'm totally on board.  But I'd like more information on our ongoing goals and our end-point.
> 
> Can we come up with a list of:
> 
> ...



Yes, this is what I was talking about with the icon (I still have no idea what's really called) similar to the cruelty free rabbit >>>>http://www.google.com/imgres?q=crue...tart=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=56&ty=39 that shows this site/blog/vlogger/etc is black owned. I love the sticker idea too. That would be so unifying if suddenly there was an image that started showing up on t-shirts, stores, bummers, everywhere. LOVE IT! I am so ready for this. Also, have you guys heard of kickstarter.com? It would be a great way to get those fund together so we can start support (financially) those black owned business and communities. Check it out: http://www.kickstarter.com/

This is an excerpt from their site:
Kickstarter is the world's largest funding platform for creative projects. Every week, tens of thousands of amazing people pledge millions of dollars to projects from the worlds of music, film, art, technology, design, food, publishing and other creative fields.

A new form of commerce and patronage. This is not about investment or lending. Project creators keep 100% ownership and control over their work. Instead, they offer products and experiences that are unique to each project.

All or nothing funding. On Kickstarter, a project must reach its funding goal before time runs out or no money changes hands. Why? It protects everyone involved. Creators aren’t expected to develop their project without necessary funds, and it allows anyone to test concepts without risk.

Each and every project is the independent creation of someone like you. Projects are big and small, serious and whimsical, traditional and experimental. They’re inspiring, entertaining and unbelievably diverse. We hope you agree... Welcome to Kickstarter!


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay yeah, they really are being dishonest.  Damn shame.  I use to love looking at that symbol when I was child.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Okay yeah, they really are being dishonest.  Damn shame.*  I use to love looking at that symbol when I was child.*


Me too.  What else did you find?


----------



## princessnad (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey ladies, just wanted to say that there are some black owned alternatives for weaves.

1) Arijuni.  It's a little expensive and has a few bad reviews but the lady who owns it is a black lawyer (Janice Wilson) and she even lived in Cambodia to set up the team that harvests the hair so it's totally black owned through and through.  http://www.youtube.com/user/ArjuniLounge#p/u/16/ER6itmPVeTc
http://arjuni.com/shop/custom-orders/pricing-chart/

2) ONYC is also black owned (Thelma Okoro) but I'm not sure how they get their hair.  This is also a little expensive and has great reviews. https://www.onychair.com/ http://blog.fabmagazineonline.com/?p=10938

If you guys know of any more (maybe they do on the other forum) and we can add to the list and hopefully do some organizing.  We can have the black BSSs and the weave company owners work together. They both win with more revenue and expanding their respective companies and consumer bases.

Maybe we can reach out to these companies and see if they are interested in expanding to a lower tier/ bss quality sub-brand.  They can sell to the black owned BSSs (maybe at a better price).  If the black customers buy exclusively from those BSSs because of their better prices, then BAM! We lock out the non-black BSSs.  Beat them at their own game.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 1, 2011)

princessnad said:


> If you guys know of any more (maybe they do on the other forum) and we can add to the list and hopefully do some organizing.  We can have the black BSSs and the weave company owners work together. They both win with more revenue and expanding their respective companies and consumer bases.
> 
> *Maybe we can reach out to these companies and see if they are interested in expanding to a lower tier/ bss quality sub-brand.  They can sell to the black owned BSSs (maybe at a better price).*  If the black customers buy exclusively from those BSSs because of their better prices, then BAM! We lock out the non-black BSSs.  Beat them at their own game.



This is a really good idea!


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Okay yeah, they really are being dishonest.  Damn shame.  I use to love looking at that symbol when I was child.





Honey Bee said:


> Me too.  What else did you find?



Maybe we need a different symbol? Something that reflects this movement and the voice behind it?


----------



## princessnad (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Wow, ms-gg, I don't know how I missed your post.  Thanks for the link.  I checked them out, and I notice they still have the ORS guy on the list (even though he sold to Dabur) and they also included Soft-Sheen- Carson, which they then go on to note is a division of Loreal.  These companies are listed under 'industry associates,' I think, so maybe they aren't considered full-fledged members, idk... but I kinda find the list a lil suspect myself.  I'm willing to be wrong, though.


This is what I'm talking about. We need to have an icon that is only given to companies that are thoroughly researched and we have to keep the list current.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 1, 2011)

*Oh, those sneeky, racist Korean beauty supply businessmen…   ...lol at this title
*

*Why Do Koreans Own The Black Beauty Supply Business?*


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 1, 2011)

princessnad said:


> This is what I'm talking about. We need to have an icon that is only given to companies that are thoroughly researched and we have to keep the list current.



I know this is probably premature but these companies (maybe not at first) need to contribute to this cause in a meaningful way. Whether that be how they wholesale, discount, donations, etc. It's just like any other elite organization. Companies want to be apart of it because of the tight communications, good connections, and everything else. Kinda like Black Wallstreet. They help the Black Community and in turn get more exposure.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Me too.  What else did you find?




*Angela Guy *
_Senior Vice President & General Manger of _Soft Sheen and Carson (I'm sure you saw it too).  I guess they gave her a pass because she is a sista girl over their 

Okay here are other members. The heck is going on:

Sally Beauty Company
3001 Colorado Blvd.
Denton, TX 76210


The Walgreen Co.
200 Wilmot Road
Deerfield, IL 60015


I wonder why?  I'm just curious.
ETA: I guess we can't take them at their word 100% either.  Although I will say that Soft Sheen and Carson DOES NOT to my knowledge, put the "Proud Lady" symbol on their products.  At least not on my rusty bottle of Stay Soft Fro 

It is however, on my dudley "grow oil" and as we know, dudley is owned by a black mayne .


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

Lila25 said:


> smiling elephant,
> 
> You said, "What if we got SO successful that we started raising funds to help remodel or rebuild unfortunate schools....things like that? It's bigger than just hair."
> 
> The Black hair care industry generates billions, not millions, but billions of dollars. So much money, that we can demand community reinvestment off the hair care industry alone from non-black businesses as well as provide an opportunity for AA to open and hire AA in our neighborhoods. I think this is a good start, and I agree if we are successful at this movement, then we can concentrate on other issues. But for now, this idea if successful can serve as a model to tackle other issues in our community.



Exactly....thats basically what i was trying to say


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss all this activity? Kudos to you ladies who have already been organizing! This is such a positive effort. Let me know where I (and others) can help


----------



## princessnad (Nov 1, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> I know this is probably premature but these companies (maybe not at first) need to contribute to this cause in a meaningful way. Whether that be how they wholesale, discount, donations, etc. It's just like any other elite organization. Companies want to be apart of it because of the tight communications, good connections, and everything else. Kinda like Black Wallstreet. They help the Black Community and in turn get more exposure.



I agree that eventually this should be a goal.  But before we go asking for people using their resources, we need to prove that we are worth while.  So it's going to be a little while of thankless work for a minute before we become elite, if you will.

Just prepare to work to the bone on organizing this for now and once we show we are a force to be reckoned with, they will come!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.ujamaadeals.com/?gclid=CN-KkJiEl6wCFUGo4AodWycwOg

This is a website dedicated to buying from Black owned Businesses.
I think it popped up on LHCF and other sites I visited today since I have been reading the boycott/buy Black threads.

I never heard of this company until tonight and cannot say if they are legit.

*The Ujamaa Difference for Black-owned Businesses

Buy Black! 
Daily discounts from Black-owned companies

It's simple.  Black unemployment is at least 2x the national level (the official estimate is  about 16.7%, but the real rate is closer to 30%).  Black-owned businesses are 85% more likely to hire Black employees than non-Black-owned businesses.  So the most efficient use of our consumer dollars to increase Black employment and decrease the wealth gap is to support Black-owned businesses.

Support cooperative economics and job creation

Apply now to run a deal and have your business promoted by Ujamaa Deals*


----------



## princessnad (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok.
So how are we going to get black owned weave companies into black owned BSSs which are stocked with black owned beauty products to be marketed and bought by black people?

Complicated question that's basically asking… after we raise awareness, how do we  create a sustainable alternative that dissuades people from returning to their old, bad-attitude, racist BSSs?

Do we have a list of black hair products anywhere?  I see the black BSSs, but what about products?  This is important because if BSS owners stock black owned products, they shouldn't have the problem of dealing with higher prices for the same product.

I'll start.  *Add to it* if you can or direct me to a list if it's already created.  

1) Shea Moisture- Richelieu Dennis
2) Kinky Curly- Shelley Davis


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

princessnad said:


> Ok.
> So how are we going to get black owned weave companies into black owned BSSs which are stocked with black owned beauty products to be marketed and bought by black people?
> 
> Complicated question that's basically asking… after we raise awareness, how do we  create a sustainable alternative that dissuades people from returning to their old, bad-attitude, racist BSSs?
> ...



I created a google docs that we can use to continually update with information like this.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah2a4p8buzdOdEdtdWlSOC1nam5CdElsbk1WZWhsZ0E

The first sheet is for black owned stores, the second sheet is for product companies.

I will also add it to the OP. 

Please remember, we do have a planning forum, so I'm not sure how to continue the conversation over there, or perhaps that should be used for planning the nitty gritty (specific tweets, the logo, the message, a flier, etc).


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster said:


> I created a google docs that we can use to continually update with information like this.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah2a4p8buzdOdEdtdWlSOC1nam5CdElsbk1WZWhsZ0E
> 
> ...


Tamster, lank?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Tamster, lank?



tiffers mentioned sometihng about not being allowed to post links to other forums on here? idk if thats tru but ill PM it to you. 

anyone else who wants the llink please PM me or tiffers


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster said:


> @tiffers mentioned* sometihng about not being allowed to post links to other forums on here*? idk if thats tru but ill PM it to you.
> 
> anyone else who wants the llink please PM me or tiffers


Hmmm, really?  If that were the case, the ET forum would be dead.   I'll be waiting for the pm, this is so exciting.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster said:


> I created a google docs that we can use to continually update with information like this.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah2a4p8buzdOdEdtdWlSOC1nam5CdElsbk1WZWhsZ0E
> 
> ...



It won't let me edit the google doc   I wanted to add to the list

1) Shea Moisture- Richelieu Dennis
2) Kinky Curly- Shelley Davis
3) Oyin- Jamyla

Dudley's, Kizure, Asante'?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

^^^ my bad. you know what though, maybe the google doc is redundant because we have the planniing forum, and i see that tiffers added a section about black owned companies.... 

but iwill fix the permissions for you

eta: try it now


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 2, 2011)

I forget who posted this link>>> http://soulfulbeauty.com/article.php?n=287 but it is awesome. I've been reading through the site and Devin Robinson is definitely someone we should get in contact with. Someone also mentioned getting in contact with Al Sharpton. Well Devin already has that contact with him as the "Vice President of Al Sharpton's National Action Network in Atlanta". Let's work smarter not harder ladies. Not try to invent the wheel make sure the contacts are GOOD ones. As in we develop a good relationship with someone who has good relationships/contacts. That will definitely get us to where we are trying to go a lot faster and give us more guidance and insight as to what's already been tried and what hasn't.


----------



## DrC (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster said:


> taking it black sounds like a p0rn0 i saw....


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 2, 2011)

princessnad said:


> It won't let me edit the google doc   I wanted to add to the list
> 
> 1) Shea Moisture- Richelieu Dennis
> 2) Kinky Curly- Shelley Davis
> ...



4) Karen's Body Beautiful- Karen Tappin
5) Mozeke Products- Jennifer Mozeke
6) Darcy's Botanicals- Lysandra 
7) La boutique de fleurtzy - Fleurtzy


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2011)

princessnad said:


> It won't let me edit the google doc   I wanted to add to the list
> 
> 1) Shea Moisture- Richelieu Dennis
> 2) Kinky Curly- Shelley Davis
> ...



You know what else...can we make sure the businesses are listed with the BBB? That way when we do direct more traffic towards these kinds of companies we don't end up with more (She Whose Name Shall Not Be Mentioned...how is it said?)...drama? I would hate for ppl to run the risk of being scammed online...by our own...like we've seen one too many times here.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> I forget who posted this link>>> http://soulfulbeauty.com/article.php?n=287 but it is awesome. I've been reading through the site and *Devin Robinson is definitely someone we should get in contact with.* Someone also mentioned getting in contact with Al Sharpton. Well Devin already has that contact with him as the "Vice President of Al Sharpton's National Action Network in Atlanta". Let's work smarter not harder ladies. Not try to invent the wheel make sure the contacts are GOOD ones. As in we develop a good relationship with someone who has good relationships/contacts. That will definitely get us to where we are trying to go a lot faster and give us more guidance and insight as to what's already been tried and what hasn't.


Mo to the..., Yeah, I was checking out the website for his 'university.'  I have my eye on a few books already.  He should definitely be involved in this somehow.


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 2, 2011)

im down and will be handing out fliers once one is produced. This is such a good time to boycott with the new "natural hair movement" going on as well. We are taking back our hair care into our own hands!!!! I cant wait until it hits the news how much oof an impact its going to make in the koreans pockets. Im tired of walking into a store and getting the side eye and being followed like im going to steal something. forget that lol


----------



## princessnad (Nov 2, 2011)

1) Shea Moisture- Richelieu Dennis- not on BBB
2) Kinky Curly- Shelley Davis- not BBB accredited- 2 unclosed complaints in last 3 years- Grade: F
3) Oyin- Jamyla- not BBB accredited- 2 closed complaints in the last 3 years- Grade: A+


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2011)

princessnad, I wonder why they aren't accredited, though... what's that about?


----------



## princessnad (Nov 2, 2011)

^ no idea.  But one has a grade of A+ and isn't accredited.  Maybe it's just a matter of paperwork not the quality of their products/ customer service.

BTW, anyone adding to the list, do it here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah2a4p8buzdOdEdtdWlSOC1nam5CdElsbk1WZWhsZ0E#gid=0

I got an exam tomorrow so I gtg to bed.  

I'll be back to work tomorrow!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Honey Bee Tamster I'm not entirely sure about the rules that have to do with posting links.

I know that some members have been banned and threads have been locked over posting outside links, so I'm just trying to stay on the safe side.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Has everyone who wanted a link to the forum gotten a pm? I think I got everyone, but it's late and I'm tired, so who knows


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 2, 2011)

ANUBIS said:


> im down and will be handing out fliers once one is produced. This is such a good time to boycott with the new "natural hair movement" going on as well. We are taking back our hair care into our own hands!!!! I cant wait until it hits the news how much oof an impact its going to make in the koreans pockets. Im tired of walking into a store and getting the side eye and being followed like im going to steal something. forget that lol



Reposting for emphasis!!!

I LOVE this thread!!!!! I'm soo down!!


----------



## nisemac (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you OP for tagging me.

Again, just my opinion, but shouldn't the focus should be on: 

1.  Keeping is positive. I think first and foremost, re-routing our dollars to feed into our communities and to support positive, effective AA business and products should be the priority.  Where and how we spend our money is OUR issue, not asian BSSs.  There is ALWAYS another option--are we willing to accept or create those options?

2. supporting AA hair businesses and products, and those entities that positively support the distribution of the products.  How do WE, provide a collective resource for anyone interested in supporting AA hair businesses and products, be it a BSS, part of a major chain, or online. Again, collect the resources, consolidate it in one place for consumers to make an informed decision as to how they wish to spend their dollars.

3. I'm not quite comfortable with the boycott aspect of the movement as its presented here. It could just be internet syndrome--how reading things don't always translate when hearing them--but I feel many of the comments come off no better than the very actions we would like to see change. If the behavior of Asian businesses is the problem, then don't do as they do--do better. Be above the negative practices. Understand them and educate them. If we are above that behavior, then bring the up to our level.  

In the article that fueled this movement, the interviewee mentioned that there are suppliers who go against the status quo--even with the risk of being banned themselves. Are we seeking retribution or focusing on what WE need to do to support our businesses and communities?  If the cycle of negativity continues, then what avenue will AA businesses have to...

3.  Develop positive relationships with Asian suppliers and distributors? The asian businesses have developed relationships with one another--Koreans getting materials from India and China (yes, Indians are asian). Why is it that AA businesses have not established the same relationships?  It can't all be attributed to racism. There are many businesses that have, thru diligence and understanding that have developed very strong ties throughout Asia. Why haven't AA bss businesses able to work directly with Indian and Chinese suppliers to establish relationships for their supply/distributor needs? (see #4) And if the Koreans are the only resource currently available for their supplies, outside of percieved and non-perceived issues of racism, why can't they establish workable relationships? Many of the comments that i've read from this thread and the original, point out things that are actually misunderstanding about cultural practices. For example, someone mentioned in the previous thread about no returns.  In Asia, most shopping and business is done thru the negotiation/haggle process. It is the consumer's responsibility to inspect the goods carefully. Once sold, that's it. Its not a shady practice--its they way that they've been practicing for years. Many of the issues are more about East vs West than black vs asian.  There needs to be some sort of forum where the two major associations are sitting down at the table and creating open dialogue. This disparity between the two cultures has been going on for a long time (outside of BSS) and with the global tide changing, it really needs to be addressed.

4.  Establishing/building a relationship with an Asian supplier may require visits to that country. In the trade sector, there are resources (congressional, gov agency) to help bring trades together. I will see what I can find out...i'm familiar with this in regards to agricultural commodities, but am not sure how it works for other goods. I think, more than shutting them out, making sure every possible avenue to building a positive relationship has been done. then, if nothing works, so be it.

i believe the choices we make as consumers can have nothing but a positive impact on both supporting AA businesses and communities and fostering good global relations. In my mind's grand scheme of things, this is vital as a person of color. Some of the business difficulties we have with other cultures, is often due to ignorance. We are not present on the global community they way we should be.  Only the stereotypes of who/what we are prevail.  

Sorry for rambling. That said,  I will try to come up with the parameters for a personal 'buy black' challenge, including a log sheet to track expenses. I think, starting with LHCF members as a forum challenge might be a good start--to see how it would pan out on a large scale. I'll also check on some trade resources that the business organization contact person could share. I figure, if Napa Valley producers can visit buyers in China to get their product in, why can't AA BSSs looking for suppliers/distributers come to China and do likewise. Keep in mind, at that level, there are other factors involved that are way above all of us. Our power is in who we choose to give our money to (or not give).


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been reading....but i'm tired..im gonna go to bed School in the morning. tiffers i left a suggestion on the planning forum


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 2, 2011)

*putting this thread in my siggy* I really want to see change!! LMBO... as i'm feeling all empowered..


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

nisemac thanks for the post... 

3- how is a boycott stooping down to their level? how is that negative? (besides the negative connotation of a boycott, but you know what i mean. we are not engaging in anything.. sheisty)

4- i tihnk that we have decided that we want to patronize product companies and distributors that are black owned. so creating relationships with asian distributors is a moot point. 

I believe our goal (someone correct me if im off base... in which case what i am trying to do) is to support black business every step of the way possible. divorce ourselves from non black businesses.


----------



## qchelle (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to catch up with this thread tomorrow.  I love it! 

tiffers please PM me the forum URL.


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 2, 2011)

nisemac said:


> Thank you OP for tagging me.
> 
> Again, just my opinion, but shouldn't the focus should be on:
> 
> ...



I agree totally with all that you mentioned above but wanted to just clear up the boycot thing. I don't see how boycotting a business is doing what they did? This is better. If we did what some of them did we would be breaking into their shops and stealing their virgin indian 16" like what's been happening all over the nation. A lot of ladies mentioned in the first thread that they have had positive experiences at Asian owned BSS stores but that was not the majority. I think the boycot comes from the mistreatment many of us have been victim of and instead of just accepting it and going back (whether it be that same Asian owned BSS or a different one) let's not go at all UNTIL they let more non-Asians into the industry and start treating their customers, who are more than 90% black, with respect. It is a consumers right to complain about mistreatment and refusing to purchase from them is a sure fire way to get their attention. They will either change their practices or close shop.  Because ultimately the money still isn't being put back into the black community. So not going to Asian owned BSS stores is more about demanding better. Better service, better selection, and more accountability to these organizations that have no problem working in our communities and taking our money but won't do the bare minimum in running a business...respect your patrons.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 2, 2011)

Note: I have not read all the posts in this thread yet*

Listen, we need to come up with a list of black owned beauty stores for all the major cities in the US. Recruit people for each region to provide a list of credible & reputable stores & suppliers. This is the only way I will stay out of the other BSS's. I'm all for supporting black owned businesses. 

The other alternative is natural products. Provide alist of stores w/the best natural hair care products (e.g. health food stores).


----------



## nisemac (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster said:


> @nisemac thanks for the post...
> 
> 3- how is a boycott stooping down to their level? how is that negative? (besides the negative connotation of a boycott, but you know what i mean. we are not engaging in anything.. sheisty)
> 
> ...


 
the way I'm seeing it, it just comes off as negative...the whole boycott the asians..that the whole issue is about race, IMO. there are other issues at play. again, it could be the way that I am reading the posts. There are certain nuances lost when dialogue occurrs on the internet--very easy to misread things. the sheisty part was in reference to a comment someone made about their no return policy. I was meerly stating that its actually how they practice business in Asia, and used it as an example of how some of the issues are related to East and West not understanding one another.

On #4, I disagree. If they are the major suppliers and distributers, then it does become an issue. Part of the issue is not black distributers, but AA business access to the distributers--who happen to be asian. What about those AA business that may wish to start producing weaves and wigs? then there's no opportunity at all for access to the raw material supply. Like the Asians, Latinos, Africans, etc, we need to invest. I agree. But the reality is, that no one group provides 100% of all needs. At some point, the paths will cross. I like to keep my bridges open. 

I understand your view...I believe in supporting my own. But I also think that we shouldn't isolate ourselves from what is global. No one group is totally self sufficient. Nor do I think it will be that way, because the lines of demarcation are so blurred. There's too much cross over between cultures when it comes to goods and services. Think about it. Every country that has shut themselves off from the outside suffers. its people suffer. They are enveloped in a bubble of ignorant isolation in how they see the world and how others see them.  The change happens once they open up and venture out. I believe we can be a major source of self support, but to move forward we have to branch out.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 2, 2011)

I am gung ho about the fliers idea. How would they be produced though? Would we all download a linked template then adjust with information of local black owned beauty supply stores?


----------



## bludaydreamer (Nov 2, 2011)

nisemac I am glad that you are participating in this discussion. Your participation will ensure that going forward we do not focus solely on the "negative" aspects of the campaign. 

I feel that boycotting is an essential first step. If we boycott and make it public, we are bringing our concerns to the forefront and creating a platform to have the discussion between the two parties. Just asking the KBSA to please stop shutting out non-Korean businesses will not work if there is no incentive for them to do so. Surely we cannot only boycott and expect change. But having customers come out and support AA businesses while simultaneously exposing discriminatory practices by KBSA and others will give the business owners leverage in future negotiations. 

You are correct, we cannot shut ourselves off from the global market. We will not have any power in the global market unless we make our voices heard. It doesn't mean anything to a business that our community spends the most on beauty supplies if we never speak up about what we want. And the only language they hear is $$. Just as we now have better quality products with more natural ingredients-it was our spending power that changed that. But just spending our money elsewhere does not help those AA business owners gain access to the raw material supply. We have to work this from multiple angles if we want to make a difference. 

We need differing opinions, multiple suggestions if we are going to be more than "Angry Black Women". Collectively we will come up with a great plan of action and make a difference.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 2, 2011)

have you all decided who will start the facebook page? I would like to make that if no one else has.  I also thought it may be a good idea to put photos from this site or other hair sites of women on hair journeys (with their permission) in the photo section and it may encourage other women to start a hair journey of their own.

As for the title I guess stop the bss works for me (its like saying stop the bs lol)


----------



## usagi25 (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you a fan of Kpop?


----------



## Carisa (Nov 2, 2011)

usagi25 said:


> Are you a fan of Kpop?



 ??? Is this question for me or where u just asking in general. I've never heard of this but I googled it


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Carisa Girl, that's a troll.  Just pretend s/he doesn't exist.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 2, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Carisa Girl, that's a troll.  Just pretend s/he doesn't exist.



Oh! Ok


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

ahh trolls. smdh. lol.


nisemac i understand what you are saying, and this thread is only titled KBSS because that is what we first started discussing. i think most of our planning is also to ensure that we have the clearest message possible, and that message comes off as well intentioned and positive as possible. believe me, i dont want to attract any negative press at all, esp so it can look like we are 'unfairly targeting' koreans or whatever. i get that.

i agree about not cutting ourselves off from the global market, and i dont think that was my suggestion. I (ME) do not wish to support businesses that are known to discriminate at multiple levels... you say that is just cultural practice, etc... ok fine. 

If black bss care to buy weave and stuff, am i going to stop them? no. do i buy bss weave? not anymore. do i wish to support black bss so that they can have more $$ to pursue other options? yes. 

so in short... i get what you are saying but i dont think that consumers choosing to be knowledgeable about how they spend their money is going to cut off opportunities for other businesses... it might just cause some to wake up.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey ladies....haven't read all the latest replies.  I wanted to know if anyone has checked out some of the links I posted yesterday.  There is info on the guy who has started a seminar on opening up black owned beauty supply stores.  I think we should contact him.  He could be a great resource.


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 2, 2011)

tiffers can you pm me the link to the forum. TIA


----------



## DaiseeDay (Nov 2, 2011)

WhippedButterCreme said:


> Hmm, I go to Sally's and usually order my hair care from online, so how can I 'stick it to the man?' in this case? lol.
> 
> Even then Sally's isn't Korean owned. (At least to my knowledge)..But even then, it's not a big loss for me if I got to go to hairveda or pinkdandy's and order awesome haircare.
> 
> Just a thought, maybe some other ladies are wondering the same thoughts?



I think what would help besides spreading the word would be to also try to buy at least one or two things at your local BLACK owned beauty supply store - since that is what is at the heart of this movement after all. Tamster For that reason I think the hash tag and name should go more along the lines of "Occupy Black Business". 

Another reason is that with that name this movement could spread beyond the hair community and into other industries. I'd really like those who are compiling fact sheets to keep this in mind and focus on the support of black businesses rather than the un support of Asians or others. You could list the facts without bringing down or even mentioning another race.

Something like:

"Less than ___ percent of black businesses started in America will be profitable. This is a sad fact that stands true - recession or no recession. One huge problem  for black businesses is the lack of support. While other communities support and fight for each other, blacks are being shut out.  
  Black hair care for example is a huge industry bringing in ____ amount of money a year - with only ____ percent actually going to BLACKS. Though blacks try to start up businesses in an industry they should have some control over, they constantly get shut out by others...."

Hmm maybe I'll write an "introduction to the movement" essay.

Sent from my IPhone


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

Xaragua tiffers i just put it in the OP. i think we'll be alright..


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

Please. I really beg everyone who does not understand the reason for the boycott to watch the documentary I posted in the other thread.  Once again:


Here is part one: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p96aaTSdrAE

Part Two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWeLiXHcSyU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Part Three
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWeLiXHcSyU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Part Four
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m67P2kT7TzQ&feature=related



One of the main highlights is that the GOVERNMENTS played a big role in this.  Not just our government, but asian governments.  I don't see how "boycotting" is negative when the majority of people feel disrespected and exploited.

The black shop owners have been trying to generate a boycott for YEARS, but the consumer has been unwilling to take a stand.  Now, we have finally gotten enough people together who say enough is enough.  It is one thing to be upset about the way things are being done but never do anything about it and another thing to finally do something about it. Now is our chance to demand better service, and equal oppurtunity.

On top of that, your customer should be your number one priority.  The only reason why the bad customer service has been going on for so long is because we continue to let it happen #1 by shopping in the stores we receive bad treatment in, and they have a control over the distribution channels so there is no other option in many communities.  

That's all I have to say for now, I'm not trying to derail this thread any further.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are some of the issues that people may miss if they didn't watch the documentary.  I found them written out on another website (i.e didn't feel like hunting through the documentary to find it) :


> The wig business was doing so well, especially amongst African-American consumers that the Korean Wig Merchants pushed to corner the market. *“In 1965, the Korean Wig merchants joined together and convinced the Korean government to outlaw the export of raw hair,”* said Aron Ranen, a filmmaker who has documented the marginalization of African-American entrepreneurs in the hair care industry in the film Black Hair. “[This ban] made it so that one can only buy the pre-made wigs and extensions.” In other words, Korean hair could only be manufactured in Korea.* “Six months later, the United States government created a ban on any wig that contains hair from China,” effectively putting South Korea in prime position to exploit the market.
> *
> The business structure helped set up many Korean entrepreneurs in the sale of wigs and over the past five decades, wig stores have evolved to become full fledged beauty supply stores where hair for weaves and extensions represent the top selling products. Since then, it’s been a chain reaction as one store beget another; family members and employees of one store owner duplicated the business. According to said Dr. Kyeyoung Park, associate professor of anthropology and Asian American Studies at UCLA, competition also played a role in the proliferation. “Korean immigrants are more concerned with peer competition,” she said. “If one is running a business so well, then another Korean will open up a similar business very quickly.”
> 
> ...


Source: why do koreans one the supplies 


People need to stop this dependency on weaves.  Forreal. And that is just my personal opinion. I know that the profits within a BSS gotta be 70%-80% due to the weaves...it has to be...


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

And here is my beef again lol, you don't want the main tag line to be too ambiguous.  Yes, I agree, we should support ALL local black businesses more but specifically, right this minute, this movement is focused on the hair care industry.  We need to have a targeted message addressing that fact that isn't confusing to the public.  

We have to focus on one goal at a time. 




DaiseeDay said:


> I think what would help besides spreading the word would be to also try to buy at least one or two things at your local BLACK owned beauty supply store - since that is what is at the heart of this movement after all. @Tamster For that reason I think the hash tag and name should go more along the lines of "Occupy Black Business".
> 
> Another reason is that with that name this movement could spread beyond the hair community and into other industries. I'd really like those who are compiling fact sheets to keep this in mind and focus on the support of black businesses rather than the un support of Asians or others. You could list the facts without bringing down or even mentioning another race.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> And here is my beef again lol, you don't want the main tag line to be too ambiguous.  Yes, I agree, we should support ALL local black businesses more but specifically, right this minute, this movement is focused on the hair care industry.  We need to have a targeted message addressing that fact that isn't confusing to the public.
> 
> We have to focus on one goal at a time.



Hey ms-gg

Are you on the planning forum too? I put a suggestion up over there....tell me what you think about it. I'mma run...gotta get studied up for an exam this week.... lol


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

No ma'am but I will!  I am in the same boat as you: I have a killer finance exam to tomorrow and yet I can't stay out of this thread lol!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

This is what i Sent to BobSA. Unfortunately I had to go through their site and on submission there is no indicator that the actual form got submitted  I will monitor it for a day or two and see if I get anything back. And if not I will resubmit it.

Good Afternoon,

I am part of an African American Hair Care Group and we have recently been discussing the lack of African American owned Beauty Supply Stores in our communities. One of our members ran across an interview on the “Permed to Natural Blog”, dated 2/14/2011 entitled “Black Owned Beauty Supply Store Reveals the Struggles to Stay in Business”. In that article the owner states that issues with Korean Beauty Supply Stores and the distributors was a major issue.

We know that your organization is dedicated to promoting the increase of Black Owned Beauty Supply Stores and support of those stores. We are looking at ways that we as consumers can also support in our own ways. Prior to doing so however, I wanted to check my facts and make sure that we really do understand the true issues so that we are most effective. I am hoping that you would be willing to help in that area.

Based on your experience and research what do you feel are the three top issues that affect Black Owners from establishing and maintaining their own Beauty Supply Store business? And as consumers what are some key ways that we can help Black Owned Beauty Supply Stores thrive?

Thank You For Your Time. I await your response.

Sincerely,


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't been completely following this thread because well, I do have work to do. But I don't think anything should be made public in writing, by email, forum, facebook page until we have a clear vision and mission of what we are doing.

So there needs to be in this thread or wherever we are putting it something which clearly states the issues and clearly states our objectives. We have to have 1 vision and 1 voice. If we don't do that and you have 50 piece voicing what they think the issues are the whole thing will be a failure no matter which strategies we pick.

And whatever issues we say exists, we need them clearly documented and supported by several reputable sources.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

i agree faithVA thats why ive been wanting hold back on going public. 

i do agree with documenting the issues -- id be interested in hearing what BOBSA and some of these others groups have done. it might just be a case of bringing to light their claims...because frankly, unless we own beauty supply stores like Guitarhero then we cant bring some of the claims about distributor discrimination up and report to agencies. we didnt experience that. 

what we as consumers do experience is crap service, and what we do notice is that black people dont own nearly enough of a billion dollar industry that is all about us.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 2, 2011)

^^^I don't own any, some family did - a cousin and my father at one time.  But I agree.  We should bring it to light, asking for a change in the laws...but we gotta determine just how they are able to do this because it begins in Korea.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster said:


> i agree @faithVA thats why ive been wanting hold back on going public.
> 
> i do agree with documenting the issues -- id be interested in hearing what BOBSA and some of these others groups have done. it might just be a case of bringing to light their claims...because frankly, unless we own beauty supply stores like @Guitarhero then we cant bring some of the claims about distributor discrimination up and report to agencies. we didnt experience that.
> 
> what we as consumers do experience is crap service, and what we do notice is that black people dont own nearly enough of a billion dollar industry that is all about us.


 
Tamster, I know you may have said this earlier. But my day is swamped so I haven't been able to catch up with the posts from last night. So I went the lazy way and just posted in the middle 

I'm a stickler for details and I am a broken record 

Just listening to the Baisden show I know that we can come together collectively as a people. But there have been times we have supported a cause without the details and then we get the full story and it just makes us look passionate but sort of slow at the same time. 

I would like for us to have a more positive impact where we are intelligent, informed and passionate.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 2, 2011)

Carisa said:


> As for the title I guess stop the bss works for me (its like saying stop the bs lol)



Yes, and I think this is much better than a title that makes reference to Koreans or Blacks. "Black", "Korean" or KBSS or KBSA don't need to be in our title IMO.

Once this is on FB we can share with friends and family, lets get on that.


----------



## usagi25 (Nov 2, 2011)

Carisa said:


> ??? Is this question for me or where u just asking in general. I've never heard of this but I googled it


 

Actually it was for DrC.  She had a kpop gif.  I hit quick reply instead of quote.  I've actually been doing that until now and I realise my mistake.


----------



## usagi25 (Nov 2, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Carisa Girl, that's a troll.  Just pretend s/he doesn't exist.


 
This makes me sad. I'm not a troll.  I just joined today. I made a mistake when going to reply to another person in fact I made it on the other Korean thread as well. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

lol! I believe you are legit too.  Welcome to the fam


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a feeling that the Bobsa.org site is defunct. Can anyone check to see if Bobsa is on facebook? I don't have access right now.

I am searching the net and I don't see BobSA as having updated content after 2008.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 2, 2011)

No BOBSA on Facebook! :/


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> No BOBSA on Facebook! :/


 
Thanks Sunshine_One.

Ok - I think BOBSA is no longer in business. That's not a good sign. 

I will see if I can find another organization.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamster I can start on the fb page and just keep it private for the time being until we get our info together


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

usagi25 said:


> This makes me sad. I'm not a troll.  I just joined today. I made a mistake when going to reply to another person in fact I made it on the other Korean thread as well. Sorry for the confusion.



so sorry @usagi25!!!! my bad. i made the troll comment too. sorry hon. WELCOME!!!! 

ETA: that works for me Carisa  thank you.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 2, 2011)

usagi25 said:


> Actually it was for DrC.  She had a kpop gif.  I hit quick reply instead of quote.  I've actually been doing that until now and I realise my mistake.



Thats ok!  welcome


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

They are still around.  They have a site called "Total Hair" that is linked to Bobsa. The last time it has been updated is 2011. Here is the contact info from them:



> Thank you for visiting at Mytotalhair.com
> 
> In order for us to better answer your questions, please select the appropriate destination below. Our goal is to respond to all of your questions and issues as soon as possible. Please submit your questions to the proper department. We will ensure that you do receive the fastest possible service.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to think right now.  Here is the mission statement from the Total Hair company:



> My  Total Hair is a global partnership focused on the elevation of the  beauty industry through cooperation based on truly universal principles.
> 
> Guided  by forward thinking technology, respect for individual rights, and  always looking for ways to unify our global beauty industry whenever  possible through understanding, products education, proactive business  partnerships to unify and assure mutual benefit to our share takers and  global partners. While always sharing our abundance by giving back to  our industry and global community.
> 
> ...


It was released on 3/23/11

I can't link to it because the bobsa website does not change url addresses from page to page.  I don't know what is going on...

This is a second organization on the suspect list for me.  Maybe they have a distributor now.  IDK


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> They are still around. They have a site called "Total Hair" that is linked to Bobsa. The last time it has been updated is 2011. Here is the contact info from them:
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think right now. Here is the mission statement from the Total Hair company:
> ...


 
Ok ms-gg girl I am truly lost. I see from the site that they are selling stuff. But the BOBSA.Org site is a no go. So I don't know where to go from here. So did they just stop supporting BSS and start selling weave? erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

usagi25 I'm sorry! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Two new mission statements have been added to the forum.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

yes! as a reminder ladies, tiffers so kindly created a planning forum for us, where we can get down to the nitty gritty about specific details. 

for example, it would be good to hash out what the heck is going on with BOBSA over there (dude..wth???) so that this thread doesnt get toooo tooo confusing. 

you know how it can be!


----------



## fashion87 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thankfully there are 2 black owned bss in my area, so I haven't frequented an Asian one in about 2 years!! I plan on doing the same when I moved next year as well!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 2, 2011)

*what's the OFFICIAL name of your movement?


*---> check these links* http://www.google.com/search?q=boyc...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
*


----------



## Jasmataz (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't read through the whole thread yet, but I just want to say that I think this is a GREAT idea and I will definitely support this mission and I'll try to get family and friends on board too .

Thanks to tiffers for posting about this thread in Off Topic.


----------



## Rina88 (Nov 2, 2011)

princessnad said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to say that there are some black owned alternatives for weaves.
> 
> 1) Arijuni. It's a little expensive and has a few bad reviews but the lady who owns it is a black lawyer (Janice Wilson) and she even lived in Cambodia to set up the team that harvests the hair so it's totally black owned through and through. http://www.youtube.com/user/ArjuniLounge#p/u/16/ER6itmPVeTc
> http://arjuni.com/shop/custom-orders/pricing-chart/
> ...


 

Well my last bundles I purchased from Tiffanyshairstudio.com. It's a salon in CA (I'm pretty sure it's black owned) and she sells Virgin Indian hair on her website. I don't know where she gets her hair from though. The hair isn't expensive (I paid $125 for 4oz of 14" of IV curly).


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Nov 2, 2011)

this is a great idea! I haven't read everything yet, but i support it and will spread the word among my fam and friends. There aren't any bss around me at all, but when i'm back home i'll make sure to continue boycott.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Nov 2, 2011)

"Sorry Mr. Kim, I can't give you my money anymore...." 

A funny acronym for KBSS popped into my head as I was reading this thread but it's soooooooo inappropriate.....


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT we are still deciding.. democratically. friday is the deadline


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 2, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> "Sorry Mr. Kim, I can't give you my money anymore...."
> 
> A funny acronym for KBSS popped into my head as I was reading this thread but it's soooooooo inappropriate.....



...............


----------



## Keen (Nov 3, 2011)

Over the years, I have not bought much from BSS. I mostly get lacefront there and other products I can't fine anywhere else. The BSS I go to don't look like they are own by Koreans. But I still reduce my spending. 

Today yall got me spending $7.29 for some NTM lotion at walgreens. I really wanted that Haiwain silk 14 in 1. I'm going to have to break down and get that. That's all I need.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 3, 2011)

Knew nothing of this until tonight. Great idea and movement ladies. And the fact that people are really taking initiative is outstanding. Please let me know how I can personally help.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Nov 3, 2011)

I been stopped shopping at KBSS. I remember one time at a KBSS in Houston the moment I walked in the store with a small bag in my hand from Big Lots the first thing the man that works there told me was that he would have to hold my bag. I gave it to him but I told him not to steal my ****.  I told him just like he don't trust me I don't trust him. A minute later I told him to give me my bag and I bounced. They always thinking black people want to steal their old expired stuff.  So ladies, does this ban apply to the Arabs?  I hope not cause Im real cool with some locals that own a BSS. They actually about to put the Koreans out of business. 1 store down and 2 to go.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 3, 2011)

Keen said:


> Over the years, I have not bought much from BSS. I mostly get lacefront there and other products I can't fine anywhere else. The BSS I go to don't look like they are own by Koreans. But I still reduce my spending.
> 
> Today yall got me spending $7.29 for some NTM lotion at walgreens. I really wanted that Haiwain silk 14 in 1. I'm going to have to break down and get that. That's all I need.



They sell the Hawaiian Silky at Sally's


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 3, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> I been stopped shopping at KBSS. I remember one time at a KBSS in Houston the moment I walked in the store with a small bag in my hand from Big Lots the first thing the man that works there told me was that he would have to hold my bag. I gave it to him but I told him not to steal my ****.  I told him just like he don't trust me I don't trust him. A minute later I told him to give me my bag and I bounced. They always thinking black people want to steal their old expired stuff.  So ladies, does this ban apply to the Arabs?  I hope not cause Im real cool with some locals that own a BSS. They actually about to put the Koreans out of business. 1 store down and 2 to go.



This happened last time I was in one a couple months ago.  I went in the store with my BF to look around. I separated from him for a bit. About 10 minutes later, my BF barks at the (male) store owner, _"I notice you've been following every single [black] woman in this store since we got here_ (including me). _Why aren't you following me??  I could be robbing you blind right under your nose and you're busy spying on paying customers."_  In a loud voice.   The entire store stopped in their tracks.  The shop guy was shaking in his boots and turned purple.  Note: my BF is 6'3", Scandinavian descent, weight trainer and can look very menacing/scary.  This guy wasn't even 5'5".

We had to go after that, and 3 other women followed! LOL  

We should just shame them out of business.


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 3, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Two new mission statements have been added to the forum.



Can you pm me the forum link please? Thanks


----------



## DrC (Nov 3, 2011)

This is beautiful.......


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 3, 2011)

You all can count me in.  I haven't been to a KBSS in ages and part of the reason is because of how I feel when I enter most of their stores.  It's all in the attitude that I get from a lot of them and how they watch my every move and make me feel uncomfortable.  They get our hard earned money, but act like they are doing us a flippin' favor. erplexed I have other options and I will support businesses that appreciate my business.  

I went to Sally Beauty the other day to get some products.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 3, 2011)

Mo to the... Just pm'd you.


----------



## Transformer (Nov 3, 2011)

I also think we should write an article....like the one discussing "Natural Hair Movement" with the focus on seeking BSS not aligned with the Korean Beauty Supply Organization.  The focus will then be on the association and their practices versus Black or individual shops.

However, we know there are virtually Zero shops owned by "others" not aligned with the association.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it!  so glad something is finally going to be done.  I don't really shop at KBSS but i certainly support this endeavor and will do anything I can to help.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 3, 2011)

I ain't even gonna lie-Imma miss my BSS earrings and rings though  . I had a serious addiction to their jewelry


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish I had seen this days ago!!!  I'm so excited!! I'm from Detroit and if anybody knows anything about The D it's this: There are 4 things on every corner in Detroit 1)A church 2) a gas station 3) a liquor store 4) a BSS   I can think of at least 10 within a mile radius of my mother's house alone.  

Whatever I can do, however I can be apart of this please PM me.  I will set aside alllllllllllllllllll of my moral/personal beliefs about twitter to lend my voice.  I will get more active on FB just for this.  I haven't read the whole thread yet, I just wanted to lend my support.  I don't know if this has been mentioned, but Tumblr dedicated to the cause, and also an informative YT video are just a few things I can think might add momentum and get more supporters.  I also think a list of black owned natural hair sellers/websites would be informative.  Is anyone interested in picketting?  I'm sorry if I'm being redundant.  I'm just sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Tamster (Nov 3, 2011)

bump. .....................


----------



## usagi25 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks all who welcomed me.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm at work now, but I have the next 4 days off.  If anything needs to be done, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 3, 2011)

I like Buy It Black


----------



## Tamster (Nov 3, 2011)

hey curlycrocheter please check out the earlier bits of this thread, but also please check out the planning forum. Link is the first one in the OP under resources.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 3, 2011)

*Tomorrow is the deadline for the name (i am going to say tomorrow at 9PM CST). The poll shows Stop the Bss is in the lead.
*

*If you are interested in getting involved, i encourage you to read as much of the thread as possible. We need help identifying black owned beauty supply stores, product companies and distributors. 

As soon as we prepare our message, statements, get our research thoroughly done... we will be able to move forward. But we can't unless we have help. So if you want to help with any of that or MORE, please check out the planning forum operationbuyitblack.lefora.com

as well as the OP. 
*

Thanks everyone! :reddancer:


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm down with the cause and will assist any way i can.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 3, 2011)

So i guess everybody is in the planning forum since this one seems to have died down yeah?


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dangit! I'm taking my laptop to work tomorrow so I can stop missing out! I keep coming home and going to bed. 
Let me catch up and see what services I can offer!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 3, 2011)

I offer you ladies my full support! I'll do the same in the UK. I will boycott the Asian owned BSS' and I will support black companies.


----------



## Stormy (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey ladies!  I'm in support of this cause too. It will be easy for me to boycott KBSS since I stopped going to them months ago. Even then, I only bought some shower caps because I was right near one. We have some black ones here in Atlanta so I support those. I'll definitely spread the word! 

Stop the KBSS sounds good to me since it's a little more specific, but I see you all pretty much decided on a name. I'm still down!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey chicas!

A few updates:

bludaydreamer has stepped up and bought us a domain! OperationBuyItBlack.com, ya'll!  Isn't she awesome? 

davisbr88 Came up with a great idea regarding Youtube videos. Please come on over to the forum and weigh in.

A mission statement still needs to be chosen. Only three people have given their opinion, but they all favor number one. Since our name will officially be chosen tomorrow, so will the mission statement. Please read the five statements and give your opinion.

We still need 2 or 3 people to help with Facebook

We still need someone who is efficient in HTML to help set up the blog and the website.

I came up with an idea for content on the blog and need input. 

Come over to the forum and help us out!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this was addressed. Will the website have a state/country listing contact info for black owned bss in different areas?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 4, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Hey chicas!
> 
> A few updates:
> 
> ...



oh wow... thank you for buying the domain... i guess that means the name is Operation Buy It Black? 

i mean we were still deciding... but ok.

Off to the forum! sorry for being MIA, I've been working from 9-10:30 today.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry if I jumped the gun.  I am 8.5 hours ahead of the states and no one was on.


----------



## Beany (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so glad this is happening. Hit em here it hurts.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## bludaydreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

UPDATE: I registered both operationbuyitblack.com and operationbuyitblack.org. GoDaddy is now saying that operationbuyitblack.com may be unavailable - it will take 72 hours to resolve, so OPERATIONBUYITBLACK.ORG will be the site to use. I am setting it up now and hopefully it will be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, Ive been sending out mass emails to the women on this site to join the stop the BSS page/boycotting group so far but just in case I missed someone-  

There are 2 different pages for the stop the bss movement on fb - 1 is a “like” page and the other is a “group” page. 

My name is *Chanelle Chanele* on fb (link below).   
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000777037327
Add me if your interested in joining the fb group and please include your lhcf name because I'm getting a lot of emails/request at one time.

P.S.- sorry if I emailed some of you twice! I may forget who I already sent certain messages too!

ETA:  I wasn't able to email some of you on this site so I am tagging you in this msg-tailormade84  [FONT=&quot]@heyfranz, @greenandchic, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]@bratt4212002[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT]@MyAngelEyez~C~U[FONT=&quot] , @taz007, @Willow00, @CocoT, @optimusprime 
[/FONT]


----------



## Tamster (Nov 4, 2011)

Apologies for being MIA - i promise to get back on the horse after work stops whooping me. Good things are stirring. This is exciting.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 4, 2011)

I haven't been to a Sally's or Asian BSS in a very long time. I definitely don't and won't support them!  I buy either at CVS, Walgreens, online Minority owned stores, or a local Dominican BSS. That's it.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 4, 2011)

Tamster said:


> (Also - should I change the OP to just non black owned BSS stores?)


Yes; good idea.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this was addressed. Will the website have a state/country listing contact info for black owned bss in different areas?



Yes there will be a Google Doc (link or actual) on the website. We are still compiling the list and developing the website. www.OperationBuyItBlack.org:yep:


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 4, 2011)

Tamster said:


> Apologies for being MIA - i promise to get back on the horse after work stops whooping me. Good things are stirring. This is exciting.



Yeah, I have to fall back for awhile as well (school is taking up my whole entire LIFE erplexed).  But I am still in full support


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 4, 2011)

Today I'm going to be buying some hair products and I will take my business to Walgreen, not the BSS's that are not Black or Hispanic-owned.  Secondly, I will fill out an acquisition slip at my public library to include books from Devin Robinson.  

For those wishing to help Black business, please take advantage of these workshops if you can.  Also, for those with business degrees or even aspiring towards it, have you considered applying for employment with the few Black distributorships in the U.S.?

______________________________________

http://www.beautysupplyinstitute.com/

WELCOME TO BEAUTY SUPPLY INSTITUTE
The only option you will ever need to embark on beauty retailing

 We are an educational institution for individuals that aspire to become beauty supply store owners. We have met the needs of thousands of information-seeking entrepreneurs. This industry presents its fair share of hurdles and pitfalls. However, we take the guessing out of your life, while leveling the competitive playing feel for those who don’t have the guidance. We have many options to get you to your Grand Opening date: Online Courses, Conferences, Resource Materials, Consulting and more. Some of our Effective Products

 · How to Get Funding class
 · Increasing Store Sales class
 · Annual Conference
 · Beauty Supply System
 · Capstone Elite Membership	 	


Our promise to you is that you will get all the information you need to get your store opened or performing better. There are plenty of organizations and groups who make claims to deliver business training and information. What sets us apart is our specific knowledge gained from opening and running our own beauty supply stores from ground up. We’ve done it for ourselves, we’ve done it for clients from coast to coast and we can do it for you. Our experienced team help remove the myths that many people believe exists in this industry. You will benefit from our proven track record throughout the United States and in several foreign countries.

Top Myths

· I can save money doing it myself
 · I can save money having a store owner help me
 · Stores Costs $200,000 to open
 · Asians don’t do business with Blacks
 · It’s hard to get "hair accounts"
 · Asians dominate the industry
 · Economy is too bad for a store to be successful
 · Without hair accounts, my business will fail
 · If you are within 3 miles of another store you can't get products

Click here for Mythbusters

 We pride ourselves on being an investment where you will see the returns, instead of being an expense or a cost. Once you’ve received our training or assistance, we are positive you will agree. Take advantage of everything we have put together for you. We look forward to helping you achieve your goals!


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 4, 2011)

http://hiphopwired.com/2009/11/18/16106/

Activist Devin Robinson Calls For Boycott Of Non-Black Owned Beauty Supply Stores

» by Danielle Canada *snip*

The plight of a Black woman takes new heights when she takes part in the time old tradition of going to a beauty supply store. 

Millions of us have the same story of being followed watched and monitored in the stores often by people who know nothing about us or our fascination with the very product they sell.

Chris Rock recently highlighted the struggle of Black women to maintain and obsess over something as simple as tresses in his film “Good Hair” and while Chris made his point on the big screen, another man is stepping up to do the same in communities nationwide.

Although he has less notoriety and less fame, Professor and Black activist Devin Robinson has started a national boycott of non-Black owned beauty supply stores to send a message. The message he hopes to send is one of equal treatment, one of fair distribution and one that can ultimately pump millions of dollars back into the Black community. This Black beauty supply owner and founder of “Taking It Back Black Campaign” schools men and women on the skills needed to successfully own and operate their own store.

If this is your first time hearing about the boycott it's not too late to join in, you have until November 22 to “go against the grain” and take your business where it is appreciated. Hell, if these discriminatory practices really infuriate you, why not extend it? Professor Robinson sat down with HipHopWired to tell us what motivated him to start the boycott, the huge economic implications it could bring and exactly what we can do to help.

HHWired: How did you really get into the beauty supply industry, did you hear about the struggles Black women go through your wife or daughter?

Devin Robinson: No, What happened was, I got thrown out of a beauty supply store. I owned a barber shop and a salon and I was in there shopping for supplies, I was prepared to spend about a thousand dollars that day and because I was browsing the guy didn't like it, it was a Korean guy, he grabbed a golf club and threatened me and kicked me out of his store. I left quietly, caught me on a good day. I left and sat in front of my salon, and said I got to do something about that. I don't think that's right. I am a professional business person, how is he treating the younger people the less fortunate people, maybe dressing a little more intimidating or aggressive than I was that day. And I decided to open my store, I called the landlord who had my salon I said listen I want a beauty supply store right next to my shop, I paid them 5,000 dollars that day, I didn't have no experience, no industry experience no contacts, nothing, I assumed like any business, you got the money you can get in. That's not the case. That's when I really learned what it was about.

 So how do you go about being successful in the beauty supply industry?

Devin Robinson: First you got to know business, that's the first thing.  You got to know how to run a good business, you got to cater to your business, many special occasions I missed, many vacations I missed, that's the first thing you need to do is learn to sacrifice. And then once you get in, customer service and persistence is really what made me successful. There was some products that I wanted I had to get it, when I opened my store, it took me 4 to 6 months to get wigs. Distributor would not sell me there hair.


You would call them and they'd say no?

Devin Robinson: They wouldn't come out and say no, they would say here's our fax number and download these forms we get back to you and you'd never hear from them……I eventually started getting call backs and I call and say I'm calling on behalf of Ms. Kim, she's the owner of the business, call me back, I started getting phone calls……then one thing that really worked for me, I lived in Korea for a year in the mid 90s, so I know the food, the culture, and when I got to different distributors I would befriend them using that……they let me in and let their guard down, not knowing they were letting their guard down for the wrong person.

 What was the final straw for you in the hair business when you decided to do the boycott?

Devin Robinson: I opened the stores I sold them to other black people. I appeared in the black hair DVD in a documentary in 2007, they filmed my store and they were like this young guy is doing this. I had a scene on there where I had people emailing calling me about help. So I decided to write a book, “Taking It Back: How to Become a Successful Black Beauty Supply Store Owner.” After I did that I wound up being on Michael Baisden several times, I've been on his show six times since then. I was featured in Ebony magazine in 2008 and when that happened, more calls came in of people needing help. So I decided that I needed to sell my store so that I could really help people get into this business. Being a business store owner I'm in the trenches. It's harder for me to help anyone when I'm fighting my own battle. So I decided to sell it to other Blacks and I started the crusade, started the University, started the courses and started traveling. I was teaching people how to set their own stores up.

 The boycott is from November 16 through the 22. So really break it down for me. Are there certain products we shouldn't buy? Or in general just go to Black owned stores?

Devin Robinson: Here's what we gotta do. Where the problem really lies is in the distributors. There's really only one full scale Black distributor in the country everyone else is Asian. That's part of the problem. We got Luster's, we got Dudley's, Bonner Brothers, they manufacture so we still have some Black manufacturers out there but when those products get shipped to the distributor that's where they decide to channel it to the Asian stores. That's where they sell it to the Black stores at higher prices and give them the run around. So they're sending their products to the Asian stores and we're having a hard time. What I'm planning to do is send people to the Black owned stores only. If we shop at Black owned stores only, these distributors are only going to get orders from Black owned stores. They're going to start to see a decline in sales at the Asian stores and if they can realize that wait a minute, we have that power and that leverage they will have no choice then but to open up the books and operate fairly to the Black owned stores. They may not do it in just that one week but I'm prepared to do it make this one week into two weeks and into a month as we move forward. I want to start with a week, small successes so businesses can see. We're talking about $66 ½ million a week so if we do this one week that's $66 ½ million going to the Black community. That's really what I'm trying to do, send a message to the distributors that you need to open the doors and operate fairly. You got a Black retailer coming to you? You need to operate fairly.



Devin Robison: See that's part of the problem. That's been part of our problem historically. We haven't seen 100% cooperation in pretty much anything that we've done. It's gotta become viral. You do have those people who are price sensitive but once they see a cause and people start to see that the support is spreading I think that people will get on board and see that once we hand our money to the Asian owner we're sending that money directly out of our community. So you may be sending less for that item or transaction but you're spending way more in the big picture. Now you have no tax revenues. You have deplorable conditions in your churches, in your schools and you have crime because we don't have the tax revenue to bring police officers out. We start to pay a price for that. You pay a price because you gotta pay for security systems for your homes. We pay on the back end in having a crime infested community because of the lack of revenue circulating in that community.

 How do you plan to market this on a National level?

Devin Robinson: The press releases are going out we're still trying to get the attention of national media and syndicated shows. A lot of people in the local circuits are picking up the story. I'm very proud, I'm happy about that. If we could get CNN and MSNBC on board it's a long shot but if we could get them to cover the stories that'd be great. Right now we have the support of Reverend Al Sharpton, Michael Baisden, Warren Ballentine, these are people that are promising to cover the boycott for that entire week. I don't have a national platform; I've never had a national platform. So I'm just working with the media friendly folks that will open the doors and get this message out. That's what I'm relying on.


Is there a directory for the Black beauty supply stores so people can find out where they are in their area?

Devin Robinson: Yes on our website TakingItBackBlack.com. There are also courses there for people who want to get in and there's a directory telling you where all the Black owned stores are.

Okay good. Any final words? Is there anything you want to say to get people motivated to go out and participate in this boycott?

Devin Robinson: We have to let people know that this is an economic hate crime. We are being victimized throughout our communities. The Black people are being singled out to be exploited but not allowed to obtain power through entrepreneurship. It's an economic hate crime and we've got to continue to be persistent and pursue it through legal action, through economic action, through moral and civil action. This is something we've definitely gotta do.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 4, 2011)

Last thing, invite bloggers who have featured this discussion to join us (or we them) so we can be a unified front.  Boycotts have been called before but who participated in large-scale?  This is the time.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 4, 2011)

What an awesome thread ladies! You have my full support.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 4, 2011)

*beauty supply mafia: the ugly business of cutting blacks out of the beauty market*

Frank Mohadou closed the door to the beauty supply business he was struggling to keep, in the slice of space he obtained from his sister. The still night held no comfort for the African native as he slid behind the wheel of the $250-a-month car he could barely afford.

Study: About 9,800 beauty supply business nationwide; but only 300 black-owned.

He ignored the thought of going home; knowing soon he would have to find another place to live since the people he was staying with were drifting apart.

Instead, he sat; his anxiety and frustration combed into a manageable silence as he contemplated ways to grow his business. Just then, a Korean-American stepped up through his thoughts and across his path to stop at his storefront.
They often waited until he was gone to peek inside his store, Mohadou said. He knew he was an outsider. He didn’t speak their language. But he was trying to break into their world – a billion dollar market that primarily services black hair.

For almost 50 years, the Korean-American community has dominated the black beauty supply market by opening large stores, buying out smaller black- owned ones and using the faces of black celebrities on their products and black employees in their stores to grow their businesses in the black community.

Mohadou—who declined to speak further with a Cascade Patch reporter after an initial interview, citing a fear of retaliation—said “The little thing I was doing, they were trying to stop me,” said Mohadou, then a father of two with another child on the way. “There is no way back. I was able to learn English and put a little business together. I can’t quit.”
Mohadou didn’t know it, but things were about to get worse.
*The Ugly Side of Beauty
*Mohadou left the Ivory Coast in 1997 with the intention of going to school in America and then returning home. But his plans changed.
He learned English through a church group in New York before leaving to attend Georgia State University where he earned degrees in chemistry and finance.

He was unemployed the day he walked into his sister’s braiding salon and discovered a pack of human hair cost $80. Professionals got it for $50. “I just got laid off, so I said let me find out where the hair came from,” Mohadou said. What he discovered was a closed market.

He learned there were four central distributors serving a large portion of the beauty supply stores in the country, all Korean-owned. Aron Ranen, who produced a documentary in 2006 on the beauty supply business, reported that these distributors only worked with other Koreans in order to dominate the market.

Devin Robinson, owner of Atlanta’s Beauty Supply Institute, said about 9,800 beauty supply business existed nationwide; but only a little more than 300 were black-owned.

“The Koreans strategically make it harder for us to get into the business. They have the supplies the customers want,” Robinson said.
Beauty Masters is one of the larger Korean-owned beauty supply stores with seven locations in Atlanta.

Lucien Poko, general manager for Beauty Masters, said 90 to 95 percent of the stores’ customers are black; and so are the store’s employees.
He balks at the idea that Koreans dominate the market.
“It’s just business,” said Poko, who is from Senegal. “Everybody is free to open what they want to open. It’s the way you handle your business. Koreans dominating the business, this doesn’t make sense. You can open up your business. You are free to do what you want.”
*Making the Cut
*Mohadou couldn’t find anyone to sell to him when he first started more than eight years ago. Then he met an American-born Korean distributor in New York who would sell him hair at $14 a pack.

Mohadou traveled by MARTA to deliver the hair door-to-door to his customers. After a while, he established a trust with the owner who increased his orders, decreased his price and sold him hair on credit.
Still, his customers had a preference. They wanted the name brands; the Korean brands. And there were about 25 to 30 of them. Many beauty salons said they often go to the Korean stores because they can’t find what they need at the black-owned stores. That’s because they can’t get the supplies, Ranen and Robinson said. Mohadou found out that Koreans were getting their hair from Jinny United. But a Jinny representative refused to sell him hair.
Mohadou wasn’t convinced. When he found several Korean stores less than 5 miles apart from each other, he threatened to sue and attempted to get other black owners to join him.

Between manufacturing, distributing and selling hair care products, Korean-American entrepreneurs appeared to control all major components
of the beauty supply business, he found.
“They sell it to us
at higher prices or they deliver the products late to the black-owned stores. Sometimes they don’t allow orders from us at all.”
“You can’t be within 5 miles of one of our customers,” she told him.
They recoiled at the idea.
Mohadou went back to Jinny. This time, he spoke to another representative who allowed him to place an order.
Then Mohadou went to a Korean store to sell the hair. When the woman told him to wait a moment, Mohadou thought she was off discussing the price.
But then the woman returned.
“Where did you get the hair? Who sold it to you?”
Mohadou froze, puzzled.
“We all worked together to make this hair, so I know you stole it?”
Mohadou then realized:
He handed the woman a business card and left.
He obtained the space in his sister’s salon and started selling the hair. Now, Koreans were popping up at his store front, hoping to find out where he got the hair.
He later discovered that someone complained to Jinny that he was selling the hair at gas stations. Mohadou never got a chance to defend himself.
When he returned to Jinny, the representative who thought he was working for a Korean store when she allowed him to place his orders, would no longer sell to him.
Then the New York distributor, who he now called brother and to whom he often sent presents, told Mohadou he was leaving the business.
Mohadou had seen it happen before. Another Black owner had to close her store when her contact went out of business. And still, many others closed because they weren’t able to buy quality hair, he said.
“It’s a very ugly business,” Mohadou said.
*Making It Grow
*About six years earlier, Jinny United also refused to do business with All-n-1 Beauty Supplies, Inc. for the same reason, Owner Robbie Conwell said. A manager with Jinny United declined to comment on their policies in selling to beauty supply stores. Poko with Beauty Masters said he has never had any problem getting supplies from Jinny. “They have their own rules. I don’t know what their rule is, but I don’t have any problem with them,” Poko said.
The Korean president of the Georgia Beauty Supply Association said through an interpreter he didn’t know anything about the issue. The 12-year-old association has 50 members who are all Koreans.

When Jinny turned down Conwell, she found an Indian company that would sell her human hair. She urged other black owners to find a different path. “They have to do something different,” Conwell said. “Show (the customers) something the Koreans don’t have. “The biggest money is in hair. They are not going to succeed if they don’t make contacts the Koreans don’t have.” Robinson said Korean stores dominated the business because they do better at business than Black owners.

“They do better as a group. They live together. They live their lives frugally and they are committed to long and intense labor, which is necessary for success.”
And, there was one other reason: “We give power to the owners instead of power to the customers,” Robinson said.
As a result,	he said.
They find the Koreans’ control intimidating, he said.
If Mohadou was intimidated by their control, he didn’t let that stop him. And eventually, he found a way inside the network.
His New York contact didn’t forget about his loyal customer who relied so heavily on him; who often asked about his family and had befriended his girlfriend. He had another contact for Mohadou.
“How much money do you have?” he asked Mohadou. Mohadou had $7,000. It wasn’t enough. His contact told him to get more money and don’t worry about the $900 he owed him.

“I was a little black boy trying to sell hair to Koreans. That was not possible.”
“There are 96 percent Black customers and only 3 percent black owners,”
Mohadou started Sou-sou, an informal savings plan popular in the Caribbean, to raise more money. He asked 12 people, including his sister, to provide $1,000 a month with each person collecting $12,000 monthly. His sister gave him her share and Mohadou was able to send the $24,000. Normally, it took about $400,000 to open an account, Mohadou said.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 4, 2011)

(CONT) 
A week later, a sales representative confirmed the receipt of the money. They would work with him. But he had to create his own line.
“They couldn’t sell me the same brand name. So I had to think of a name, find a picture, come up with my own graphics and design.”
Mohadou, who went on to open FIBS Beauty Supply on Lee Street with the help of two partners, designed African Poney, Compassion and Carmen.
But not many customers were willing to take a risk on an unfamiliar brand. He sold his first brand for $40 a pack and gave away the second pack.
“I had to work on the hair for a year before I made a profit,” he said.
Then, Mohadou saw a change.
“People would come to the store, sit and wait or they would come back,” Mohadou said. Some drove from as far away as Marietta. They wanted to support the Black-owned business.
When a woman in Conyers wanted to drive to the store, Mohadou drew the line. She would be spending more in gas than on the product, he said. Still, Mohadou was touched by the support.
“I wish things work well so I can come back and help,” Mohadou said. - Kimathi Lewis, Cascade Patch
were you aware of the likely business model of your local beauty supply store? how do you feel about the domination of koreans in the beauty supply industry and what needs to happen for there to be an equal playing field and marketplace for all?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 4, 2011)

*Ladies, I do not intend to be a sourpuss, nor a dictator... or anything like that.

While I do appreciate bludaydreamer's website efforts,I hope that we can still respect the poll and discussion that we've had re: naming for the past few days. 

The poll is scheduled to close at 9pm CST. At that time, we will see where we are at. 

I do have an idea on how we can incorporate both buy it black and stop the bss (the name currently leading in the poll), esp in light of the domains being bought. 

I just hope that in the future, decisions that can effect major parts of the campaign are discussed either here or on the forum, so that we can at least get a sense of consensus, as this is a group effort. 

Thanks.*


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 4, 2011)

I voted for Stop the BSS;   however I'd like the idea of stopping the KBSS or FBSS     (Korean or Foreign)    

I do hope ya'll know what I mean by _foreign_


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 4, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Hey chicas!
> 
> A few updates:
> 
> ...




This probably is too late but I went to the site as it is now and I'm not good with HTML but there are so many websites that have a very easy set up template. The one I like that is UBER cheap is weebly.com. Check it out and let me know.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 4, 2011)

Before I leave for the night...

It seems that by the poll, sheer numbers... that Stop the BSS should be the name of the movement, boycott, campaign, etc. 

 Ithink that is a pretty clear majority.

(operation, project, etc) Buy it Black should be the name of the planning forum - as in the domain name that has been bought? That should be direct people to the planning forum.

How does that sound? I'm trying to be diplomatic here. Either way, I think we should go with what the poll states.

So, facebook, twitter, blog, emails, etc the official front should be *Stop The BSS.*


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 4, 2011)

Tamster said:


> Before I leave for the night...
> 
> It seems that by the poll, sheer numbers... that Stop the BSS should be the name of the movement, boycott, campaign, etc.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. Being diplomatic and taking everyone's feelings/thoughts into consideration is the best way to go as long as it doesn't deter from our overall goal/mission.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 5, 2011)

Can someone me the link to the forum.  Thanks!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 5, 2011)

@Carisa @BlackMasterPiece, @bludaydreamer, @Anakinsmomma, @aprils13, @BlaqBella, @charislibra, @dancinstallion, @chocolat79, @davisbr88, @dollface0023, @DrC, @empressri, @fashion87, @fatimablush, @Golden75, @ingenious_mind, @JasmineLatice , @Je Ne Sais Quoi, @JerriBlank, @Katherina @Keen @Kimberly @Kn0ttyByNatur3 @Lucie @LunadeMiel @lynnstar @Magnolia85 @Missdelicious1 @ms-gg @Mz.MoMo5235 @nathansgirl1908 @naturalmanenyc @Nayna @nicole625 @nisemac @NJoy @princessnad @renkosi @Rocky91 @runwaydream @shockolate @SkySurfer @Stepiphanie @Stormy @Tamster @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT @truequeen06 @WhippedButterCreme @winterinatl @yorkpatties @Zedster 


http://www.facebook.com/pages/STOP-the-BSS/212378475501941
... PLEASE  send me your email addy if your would like to be the facebook admins


https://twitter.com/#!/STOPtheBSS  (pm me for password if needed)

http://www.youtube.com/user/STOPtheBSS?feature=mhee  (pm me if password needed)


----------



## Mo to the... (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know how many people know about this website but it is AWESOME! http://www.urbansalonnetwork.com/listing/

It is very extensive and from what I've seen is up to date because the individual stylist, salons, owners pay to have their shop/business listed. Check it out and let me know what you think. These type of sites should be front and center because people have to have an alternative to get their supplies.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 5, 2011)

*just joined the forum*


----------



## PikiNiki (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for tagging me. Great idea ladies. I'm all in. I prefer Stop the BSS.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Cendra (Nov 5, 2011)

tiffers said:


> The easiest things that can be done by the end of the week would be creating a FB page and a twitter acct.
> 
> I think creating a twitter account and tweeting facts about what's going on would be cool. After every tweet, we can put #UnoccupyTheBSS (or whatever hashtag we choose)
> 
> ...


 
I think that anything "Unoccupy" right now sounds like riding off the coat tails of that movement and kinda loses some of the flavour.  "#StopTheBSS" sounds more poignant, IMO.


----------



## SkySurfer (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah guys I love it, I've always wanted to be part of redirecting OUR money back into OUR communities, and if we can help do this in even some tiny way, that will still be a step forward.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just found this thread! I'm ALL in! I'll do what I can to initiate this movement!


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> The debate about whether it should be 'Stop The BSS' or not is interesting. It made me think about an experience my mother had yesterday.  She was at (or near?) a bss and mentioned the boycott to some regular, non-hairboard folk, black women, and they were 100% down.  They were fired up and these are not people who normally join protests, lol. Why?  Because of how the Koreans treat us, plain and simple.  Now, of course, they didn't seem to consider where they'd get their weave hair or whatever in the interim, but based on the degree of their fervor, I'm gonna assume that, in that moment, their anger and offense was enough to drive them.  I think that's the case for most of us here: we came to this point out of anger and offense.  I think the name should reflect that which is why I'm co-signing 'Stop The BSS.'
> 
> On another note, fliers would be an excellent idea, especially in situations like the one I recounted above. * It would have been helpful for my mother to have been able to hand them a piece of paper with the twitter/fb info and our website.  Maybe somebody could create a pdf with all the info and post it to the new site.*




@ the bolded, great point! I think it's essential that we build up these current Black-owned BSS's as well. Meaning, if regular (non-LHCF) women are on board to boycott these KBSS's, then they  have to be given a viable, accessible, and equal alternative. I think it may be a good idea to see what can be done to make sure that these BOB's have the needed selection to satisfy the customers.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 6, 2011)

just joined.  tried to find the fb page but not sure if I was in the right place cause no one else was there


----------



## empressri (Nov 6, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> stop the BSS sounds like stop the bullshhiiiiittte
> 
> loves it! lol



omg i was just saying the SAME thing to myself and i scrolled up and saw this comment lol!


----------



## Boujoichic (Nov 6, 2011)

I will definitely support. The amount of money the ladies on this board alone spend on Hair and Beauty products we could definitely make an impact.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you for the support..... visit the planning forum! operationbuyitblack.lefora.com


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in!! I don't visit local BSS often but they are all over here in BK and most are Korean owned. I will be sure to spread the word.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 7, 2011)

I am going to edit the OP this afternoon to make it clear this boycott is not about race, prejudice, or malice. 

I hope that it becomes *clear* that the point is to direct money back to black owned businesses. 

Articles that discuss issues related to the boycott, and why some of us may be participating will remain because I think they are important to understanding the issue completely.


----------



## lala (Nov 8, 2011)

I can easily boycott the Asian BSS, no problem there. They've never made much $$$$ off me anyway.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 8, 2011)

How about using the chat room here on the forum to discuss stuff in real time? Nobody is ever in there!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm down for this as I went to one Saturday and I just abhor the attitudes like Im bothering them or something itch if it wasn't for my dollars you wouldn't be here..so Target,Sallys,Walmart or Whole foods for hair things for now on.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 9, 2011)

@BlackMasterPiece, @bludaydreamer, @Anakinsmomma, @aprils13, @BlaqBella, @charislibra, @dancinstallion, @chocolat79, @davisbr88, @dollface0023, @DrC, @empressri, @fashion87, @fatimablush, @Golden75, @ingenious_mind, @JasmineLatice , @Je Ne Sais Quoi, @JerriBlank, @Katherina @Keen @Kimberly @Kn0ttyByNatur3 @Lucie @LunadeMiel @lynnstar @Magnolia85 @Missdelicious1 @ms-gg @Mz.MoMo5235 @nathansgirl1908 @naturalmanenyc @Nayna @nicole625 @nisemac @NJoy @princessnad @renkosi @Rocky91 @runwaydream @shockolate @SkySurfer @Stepiphanie @Stormy @Tamster @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT @truequeen06 @WhippedButterCreme @winterinatl @yorkpatties @Zedster

Could I use you all's hair pictures for our facebook group in the picture section?  If so, could u thank this post or email me


----------



## Lucie (Nov 9, 2011)

Carisa said:


> @BlackMasterPiece, @bludaydreamer, @Anakinsmomma, @aprils13, @BlaqBella, @charislibra, @dancinstallion, @chocolat79, @davisbr88, @dollface0023, @DrC, @empressri, @fashion87, @fatimablush, @Golden75, @Ingenious mind, @jasmine lattice, @Je Ne Sais Quoi, @JerriBlank, @Katherina @Keen @Kimberly @Kn0ttyByNatur3 @Lucie @LunadeMiel @lynnstar @Magnolia85 @Missdelicious1 @ms-gg @Mz.MoMo5235 @nathansgirl1908 @naturalmanenyc @Nayna @nicole625 @nisemac @Platinum Bronze @princessnad
> 
> Could I use you all's hair pictures for our facebook group


 
No problem love.


----------



## Keen (Nov 9, 2011)

I only have the one on my avatar up. Which is pretty old. you can use that one. I don't want anything from my FB account used because they have my face in it...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 9, 2011)

Carisa said:


> @BlackMasterPiece, @bludaydreamer, @Anakinsmomma, @aprils13, @BlaqBella, @charislibra, @dancinstallion, @chocolat79, @davisbr88, @dollface0023, @DrC, @empressri, @fashion87, @fatimablush, @Golden75, @ingenious_mind, @jasmine_lattice, @Je Ne Sais Quoi, @JerriBlank, @Katherina @Keen @Kimberly @Kn0ttyByNatur3 @Lucie @LunadeMiel @lynnstar @Magnolia85 @Missdelicious1 @ms-gg @Mz.MoMo5235 @nathansgirl1908 @naturalmanenyc @Nayna @nicole625 @nisemac @PlatinumBronze @princessnad @renkosi @Rocky91 @runwaydream @shockolate @SkySurfer @Stepiphanie @Stormy @Tamster @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT @NJoy @truequeen06 @WhippedButterCreme @winterinatl @yorkpatties @Zedster
> 
> Could I use you all's hair pictures for our facebook group in the picture section? If so, could u thank this post or email me


 
I don't have anything recent on here. I have an old picture on here from when I was pregnant (I think this was back in april). If you want a newer one, since my hair is longer let me know.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 9, 2011)

LOVE this! Waiting patiently for the facebook page so i can send everyone i know to it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 9, 2011)

You can use my avatar photo.  I don't have hair photos on my facebook.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Nov 9, 2011)

Love this, I support and will spread the word!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 9, 2011)

Carisa  - oh gosh, I have to try to take a good hair pic.  I have 2 in my phone but they are pretty crappy.  I'll try to take some over the weekend.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 9, 2011)

SmilingElephant that is a wONDERFUL idea. i was thinking conf call, but i understand that could be problematic. the chatroom is a great idea. we should schedule a time for this week and get an agenda together...


----------



## empressri (Nov 9, 2011)

Can I send you one I prefer? My face isn't all up in it lol but it's a GREAT hair shot.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 9, 2011)

@2Cute! @8HoursFromHome @adalexandria @AdoraAdora24 @AltheaGarden @amwcah @andromeda @ANUBIS @ashleymichelle1 @beana @Beany @blaqharmoni @Bnster @BostonMaria @brg240 @Brighteyes35 @Bubblingbrownshuga @BullGirl2010 @calmsensual1 @Cendra @chellero @CocoaPebbles @CocoT @coyacoy @crimsonvixen @curlyninjagirl @DaiseeDay @destine2grow @Ebony Majesty @faithVA @feelfree @fifi134 @Firstborn2 @French Rouge @fuchsiastar @GoddessMaker @Guitarhero @Honey Bee @Honi @Ivonnovi @Jharianna @keepithealthy @Kimgirl50 @Kimiche @kinchen @KiSseS03 @Lila25 @Lita @Miss*Tress @Ms. Martina @NaijaNaps @naturalgyrl5199 @NewYorkgyrl @Nikki_Lee @OndoGirl @Optimus_Prime @PikiNiki @qchelle @RarityFluttershy @Raspberry @Rina88 @Roux @sharentu @sharifeh @sharmeans @SherylsTresses @SmileyNY @SmilingElephant @Southernbella. @Sugarysweetie @Sunshine_One @SVT @tiffers  @upscale0198 @wednesday @Xaragua @xcuzememiss @Z-kitty @TrueBeliever @BlackPearl1 @blacksapphire @changedname @Chelzcheryl26 @Day Dreamer  @LadyPaniolo @divachyk @divinempressEisani @blackeyes31626 @Brighteyes35 @cmw45 @flowinlocksgreenandchic @Hersheygurl @heyfranz  @MyAngelEyez~C~U  @Papoose @RarityFluttershy @Ravengirl @Samoneisthebest @larry3344  @tdacallie @txcurly10 @WanakeeWannaBe @Keshieshimmer  @JJamiah @curlycrocheter

[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]            

The "Stop the B.S.S." facebook group is now open.  There are a few "like" pages and a group page that will pop up when you use the fb search engine (there are currently 60 members in the group).  If you are unable to find this title in the search engine you could friend request me (my name is chanelle chanele, link below) and I will add you.  Please also include your lhcf screen name so I won’t email you this same info again
http://www.facebook.com/groups/196038353807457/members/#!/profile.php?id=100000777037327

Also let me know if I could use your hair pictures in our photo section on fb.  This fb page is still considered a closed group to others who have not joined meaning they can only see the page but not any of the post or pictures and even when you join the group, no one will be able to see your fb information unless you choose to friend request members of the group individually.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea, I'd rather send you a hair pic I prefer cuz summa thum are lazily shot


----------



## Tamster (Nov 9, 2011)

Ladies how does an hour long chatroom session starting at 9PM Central Standard Time tomorrow sound ? is that too short notice?

I would like to get all the different groups together and finalize the message and clear a few things up about what kind of message we are making.

tiffers SmilingElephant Carisa


----------



## Beany (Nov 9, 2011)

Sent my request to join the group. I don't have any recent hair pics though (I got issues smh).


----------



## Carisa (Nov 10, 2011)

Tamster said:


> Ladies how does an hour long chatroom session starting at 9PM Central Standard Time tomorrow sound ? is that too short notice?
> 
> I would like to get all the different groups together and finalize the message and clear a few things up about what kind of message we are making.
> 
> @tiffers @SmilingElephant @Carisa



Tamster that sounds good


----------



## Carisa (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if someone create a twitter account yet?


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2011)

No problem...Trying to find a nice hair shot....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## theAlist (Nov 10, 2011)

Joining in...Here's a photo of me if you want to use it


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 10, 2011)

Carisa  ...I'll take a some new shots tonight and send them to you


----------



## Tamster (Nov 10, 2011)

anyone want to talk? no?


----------



## andromeda (Nov 11, 2011)

i don't have a fb  I"ll mosey over to the planning forum to see if there's any other way I can help.

I was just in Nicholas's on fulton the day before this thread was started and decided that I would buying my SM from there instead of Target. Now I just need them to get some full size jbco in stock. 

*sigh* I'm so conflicted on wigs. That's the one thing I buy from Korean BSSs/online retailers, so I'm part of the problem in that way. I found a black-owned website that sells wigs (i think another member had mentioned it a while back) and in the process of searching for black-owned BSSs in the summer I found one in Bed Suy. I'll post the info here when I get my hands on it.
eta: 

_*Chole's BSS*_
417 Marcus Garvey Blvd
Brooklyn, NY 11216
Neighborhood: Bedford Stuyvesant
(718) 443-0830
http://www.yelp.com/biz/choles-beauty-supply-brooklyn

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Choles-Beauty-Supply/114747165275258

http://www.bedstuyblog.com/2010/05/choles-beauty-supply-a-unique-business-in-bed-stuy/ ​*Black Hair Wigs*
http://www.blackhairwigs.net/pages/about_us.html

*888-317-1702*
*support*blackhairwigs.net
*Mail*:
Black Hair Wigs
1069 Dean Street
Brooklyn, NY 11216
http://www.facebook.com/BlackHairWigs
"Black-owned and operated online wig store located in Brooklyn, NY. We started this website because we figured we could do a couple things better than our competition. For instance, we believe we can better:


*Relate To Our Customers - We understand what you mean when you say, "I'm transitioning, are wigs a good protective style?" (  )
*
*Service Our Customers* - We understand that sometimes that was not the right wig for you! Call us and we will gladly exchange it* You are not limited to trying on only 3 wigs per visit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  (
*Support Our Customers* - One of our goals is to give back to our community where we can. We actively seek talented Affiliates to work with our company and pay higher commissions than most. We are also available for fundraisers. For example, if your church is looking to raise money, consider hosting a Black Hair Wigs wig party and we will donate 10% of the proceeds to your church. 
We are not the largest online wig site because we try to carry higher quality brands. *I mean let's face it, some of the lower quality wigs look like **they need to be taken out back and shot! (*  )In addition, there is no point for us to send you inferior quality products if you are just going to send them back! Let's save one another the postage."​


----------



## tiffers (Nov 11, 2011)

Tamster Sorry! I'm on a cell phone and am unable to chat. My phone isn't compatible.


----------



## SophieDulce (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys, its like 16 pages deep here, havent been checking lately can someone please fill me in and let me know how I can help, all for this movement !!! **** FIST PUMPING*** lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 11, 2011)

Carisa said:


> Does anyone know if someone create a twitter account yet?



I can create the Twitter account since I haven't been able to do as much since being so busy at work.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, you can use my avy pic.  Sry, it took so long to respond.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 14, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I can create the Twitter account since I haven't been able to do as much since being so busy at work.



davisbr88 thank you!


----------



## nicole625 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carisa, I will send you a recent pic later this week


----------



## ingenious_mind (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry ladies I've been MIA lately. I've been so busy between school and work. Did we come up with a final name yet? Flyer/PDF ideas?


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 16, 2011)

Rina88 said:


> Well my last bundles I purchased from Tiffanyshairstudio.com. It's a salon in CA (I'm pretty sure it's black owned) and she sells Virgin Indian hair on her website. I don't know where she gets her hair from though. The hair isn't expensive (I paid $125 for 4oz of 14" of IV curly).




Black-owned hair extension/wig manufacturers/suppliers

Indique
https://www.indiquehair.com/?sid=0FFA167F9977B7D6F0C9CE4AB80F4BBF

Ruth's Beauty
http://www.ruthsbeautyshop.com/

All About My Hair
http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/

Yeah, I know about Arjuni, not personally but their rep is toxic among many wig wearers, but so are some CVs.....


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 17, 2011)

I just posted in the FB group.. I sure hope we're not losing the FIRE for this campaign!! It's getting close to the holiday season and out $$ and support will def make a difference! Let's get it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tiye (Nov 17, 2011)

Pierrot said:


> Black-owned hair extension/wig manufacturers/suppliers
> 
> Indique
> https://www.indiquehair.com/?sid=0FFA167F9977B7D6F0C9CE4AB80F4BBF
> ...



If this is about the anti-arjuni threads on that other board ... I've seen people fight cats, dogs, tooth and nails there just because some one hair vendor or weaveologist, etc., is protecting his/her turf. I'm not an arjuni employee, rep, or even a customer, but just sayin'. As far as I've seen they sell quality hair.

Here's another "controversial" black hair vendor, according to the other board that is. halleyscurls.com. I do own their hair and for what it's worth - two years later it's still in fine shape.

Anyone can easily google them and find the disgruntled customers. Or you can go by the ones who aren't disgruntled. I'm assuming the point of this thread and others like it is to gather info about black businesses. If we start splitting hairs about everyone who's had unsatisfactory customer service from a black owned business then most people will be boycotting everyone and there won't be much of a movement.


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 17, 2011)

Tiye said:


> If this is about the anti-arjuni threads on that other board ... I've seen people fight cats, dogs, tooth and nails there just because some one hair vendor or weaveologist, etc., is protecting his/her turf. I'm not an arjuni employee, rep, or even a customer, but just sayin'. As far as I've seen they sell quality hair.
> 
> Here's another "controversial" black hair vendor, according to the other board that is. halleyscurls.com. I do own their hair and for what it's worth - two years later it's still in fine shape.
> 
> Anyone can easily google them and find the disgruntled customers. Or you can go by the ones who aren't disgruntled. I'm assuming the point of this thread and others like it is to gather info about black businesses. If we start splitting hairs about everyone who's had unsatisfactory customer service from a black owned business then most people will be boycotting everyone and there won't be much of a movement.



The final part of my post was actually in response to Princessnad's post #139, not in reference to any threads that may exist on LHCF. To be clear, which I may not have been before, I added the names of other BOBs for inclusion in the list and noted that the hair vendor she mentioned had a 'rough' reputation, but that so did many _non-Black_ vendors. My intent was to convey that despite such (a controversial reputation, etc.) that non-BOBS such as CVs (Chinese Vendors) still received support from their communities and earned money. It was an observation on Blacks supporting BOBs in general not an attempt to change the tone or topic of this thread.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 19, 2011)

updated post #308 w/ black-owned bss and wig website info


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 19, 2011)

Like the other posters, i'm behind on whats going on with the movement, and I don't have any pics to use as of right now. But, I have not been to any BSS's since there are no black owned locations in my town (that I know of), and I will not be patronizing any. I haven't in years anyhow, well when I did it was for incents. What's next?


----------



## MissMasala5 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned but, can the local chambers of commerce be contacted or involved, since to a degree, they have to be involved in greenlighting these BSSs. Also, the ones in strip malls that are owned by blacks or non-Asians-- to what extent, if any, are they to be involved or accountable?


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 21, 2011)

Bumping!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 21, 2011)

I visited the only Black owned beauty supply in my neighborhood and I saw no wigs. I asked the owner/cashier why weren't there any wigs and he replied that the *Koreans have a lock on just about all wigs sold in the US*.  They only sell to non-Koreans at an individual price, even if it's a bulk purchase. erplexed He also stated that wig contracts are written in their language. 

This is so not fair since African-Americans are the largest purchaser of wigs and Koreans are not returning any profits to our neighborhoods. Their customer service isn't that great either.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Nov 21, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> I visited the only Black owned beauty supply in my neighborhood and I saw no wigs. I asked the owner/cashier why weren't there any wigs and he replied that the *Koreans have a lock on just about all wigs sold in the US*.  They only sell to non-Koreans at an individual price, even if it's a bulk purchase. erplexed He also stated that wig contracts are written in their language.
> 
> This is so not fair since African-Americans are the largest purchaser of wigs and Koreans are not returning any profits to our neighborhoods. Their customer service isn't that great either.



smell a writing and email campaign brewing on this one....this means a monopoly and it 'ain't' fair!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Nov 21, 2011)

I won't lie, I normally don't get riled up over stuff like this, but this ish was kinda cra.  So, I've located three black owned BSS (with EXCELLENT customer service) in my area who I'll be patronizing from now on. If anyone needs to know about Tarrant County black owned BSS in TX, PM me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 21, 2011)

I was really close today to going to the BSS bc I want some more Ms.Jessie's and the Target in my area doesn't carry it.And I know the bss carries the small ones..I will not cave though just thinking of their stank attitudes pisses me off.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Nov 21, 2011)

Hairport (very small supply but black owned)
8020 Matlock Rd #110
Arlington, TX
817-539-7555

Beauty For U Super Center (great customer service)
5145 Lake Ridge Parkway Ste #115
Grand Prairie, TX 
972-606-2669
beautyforutx.com

Beauty For U
2410 Southeast Green Oaks BLVD
Arlington, TX 
817-522-1260


----------



## Jas123 (Nov 21, 2011)

i stopped supporting bss a long time ago so this right up my alley...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 22, 2011)

Carisa said:


> @BlackMasterPiece, @bludaydreamer, @Anakinsmomma, @aprils13, @BlaqBella, @charislibra, @dancinstallion, @chocolat79, @davisbr88, @dollface0023, @DrC, @empressri, @fashion87, @fatimablush, @Golden75, @ingenious_mind, @JasmineLatice , @Je Ne Sais Quoi, @JerriBlank, @Katherina @Keen @Kimberly @Kn0ttyByNatur3 @Lucie @LunadeMiel @lynnstar @Magnolia85 @Missdelicious1 @ms-gg @Mz.MoMo5235 @nathansgirl1908 @naturalmanenyc @Nayna @nicole625 @nisemac @NJoy @princessnad @renkosi @Rocky91 @runwaydream @shockolate @SkySurfer @Stepiphanie @Stormy @Tamster @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT @truequeen06 @WhippedButterCreme @winterinatl @yorkpatties @Zedster
> 
> Could I use you all's hair pictures for our facebook group in the picture section?  If so, could u thank this post or email me


ssl go for it


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 5, 2012)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocomama (Dec 25, 2012)

BUMPING.... do we have a list of black own BSS? I've been trying to find it for the longest.... Tamster


----------



## belldandy (Jan 13, 2013)

BUMP!  Any black owned in the NYC area????? I support this movement.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know of any in either Boston or the NYC area? Preferably Bronx or Manhattan, but anywhere that's not Staten Island will work.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Whatever came of this? This was/is a great idea.

Can we revive this?


----------



## ilong (Jul 28, 2013)

Froreal3 - your draft business plan starts here.    You should have the answer - not asking the question.   (I'm not trying to be funny or coy just helping you prepare for the road ahead. )

You have thousands of women at your fingertips (forums) - what is your strategy?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 28, 2013)

I still try my best to support black owned companies. I just said to my friend yesterday...im going to stick to supporting black owned everything. 

I have had to go into asian bss stores lately but my rule is to not spend more than $10 when i go in there. 

I buy most of my hair products from walmart or target or sallys and its usually for Shea Moisture products. 

The thing is...OUR products are expensive!!! If there was a way to lower the prices for more of our own to be able to afford them. Then they would sell like hot cakes! I often want to go online and buy things from Oyin, Kinky Curly and all these other BOBs...but its just not that kinda party for me unless my job feels like giving bonuses. $18 for conditioner is out of the question when i need to eat. And that's just being real. 

The products need to be more cost effective. And they need to formulate them where they last for a long time on the shelves so that more of them can be sold in stores and be readily available.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jul 30, 2013)

Are there any online black-owned suppliers? I've searched high and low, and there's not a single brick and mortar one near my school.


----------



## mccray689 (Jul 30, 2013)

We need to get this back up and running if we can have a thread with thousands of posts about using products we should be able to put money into our own community.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 31, 2013)

does anyone have a list of online black owned sites?? my only choice for BSS are the KBSS and Sallys.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 6, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> does anyone have a list of online black owned sites?? my only choice for BSS are the KBSS and Sallys.



LexiDior yes, this thread and froreal3's thread inspired me to create an index for Black Businesses--it is a sticky now:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=696865


----------



## cocomama (Aug 7, 2013)

virtuenow  Here it is...it got kind of ugly lol. We did get some stores listed though...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=634395


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 7, 2013)

cocomama said:


> @virtuenow  Here it is...it got kind of ugly lol. We did get some stores listed though...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=634395



wow that got more than ugly!! I dont know where I was for that thread but some people's true colors came out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2013)

^^^ SMH @ that thread.  

keenyme was so on point with her explanations though...the pizza hut/dominoes analogy... *sigh*


----------



## momi (May 1, 2014)

I'm definitely down with this!


----------

